# [Slovakia] Samospráva | Local Government



## aquila

kym na slovensku mame ozaj neskutocne vela dediniek, miest, miestnych a mestskych casti. uz aj dokonca v rakusku im dochadza, ze by bolo lepsie ist opacnym trendom a netriestit sily naopak spajat. je to samozrejme spojene s istymi protestami, ale aj tam sa pohli.

http://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/fusionen-applaus-und-widerstand/2.881.067

osobne si myslim, ze bola obrovska chyba, ze sa byvalych 39 okrem zmenilo na z 78 okresov a je velmi vela okresov, kde je jedine mesto samotne okresne mesto .. aleb extrem typu banska stiavnica a poltar.

ludia sice namietaju, ze ide centralizaciu, ale ja si naopak myslim, ze prilis moc male jednotky je hlupost. vsak porovnatelne velke danosko ma radovo menej miest a dedin .. 

a zlucovat nei len okresy, ale ani 8 krajov mi az tak optimalne nepripada..


----------



## wuane

^^ suhlas.Dalsi nezmysel su neprirodzene okresy ako Ilava,kde je jednoznacnym centrom Dubnica nad Vahom.


----------



## Qwert

Treba dať pozor na to, že máme miestu štátnu správu a samosprávu. V miestnej štátnej správe je dosť bordel v zmysle správneho členenia, lebo rôzne obvodné úrady majú rôzne obvody pre svoju činnosť, ktoré niekedy sú a niekedy nie sú totožné s okresmi. Tých 79 okresov sú teraz už skôr len štatistické jednotky, nie správne. Máme 50 obvodných úradov v pôsobnosti ministerstva vnútra, ktoré plnia niektoré všeobecné funkcie, no okrem toho máme ešte kopu ďalších obvodných úradov v pôsobnosti iných rezortov, ktorých obvody nie sú vždy totožné s obvodnými úradmi MV. Napr. obvodných úradov životného prostredia je 69, obvodných banských úradov je 5, tak by sa dalo pokračovať. Okrem toho existuje x detašovaných pracovísk s rôzne vymedzenou pôsobnosťou. Celý tento bordel je dôsledkom hlúpej Mečiarovej reformy verejnej správy z roku 1996, kedy vytvoril 79 z pôvodných 38. Niektoré z rozdelených okresov dokonca preťali krajské hranice. hno:

V miestnej samospráve je takisto bordel, keďže ani za komunistov sa u nás nezlučovali obce až v takej miere ako v iných štátoch a po roku 1990 sa ešte kopa obcí osamostatnila. Tu pomôže len "násilné" sceľovanie drobných obcí do väčších celkov. Máme skoro 3 000 obcí, pritom akceptovateľný stav je tak 300-400.


----------



## Amrafel

Súhlasím, treba urobiť hĺbkovú a totálnu reformu verejnej správy, ktorá by sa dotkla aj územno-správneho členenia Slovenska. Vo vyspelej Európe je dosť vzorov, ktorými by sme sa mohli riadiť, pre mňa je to predovšetkým Dánsko, kde je len 98 "obcí" (municipalít).

Podľa môjho názoru by sa mala posilniť aj pozícia metropolitných regiónov, ktoré by mali získať rozsiahlejšie právomoci a mať možnosť aktívnejšie sa podieľať na svojom rozvoji, napríklad formou špeciálnej kapitoly vo vládnom rozpočte a tak ďalej. 

Rozvoj Slovenska by mal podľa môjho názoru postupovať smerom k ďaleko silnejšej urbanizácii a začať by sa málo práve od územno-správneho členenia.


----------



## E499.3056

Qwert said:


> Celý tento bordel je dôsledkom hlúpej Mečiarovej reformy verejnej správy z roku 1996, kedy vytvoril 79 z pôvodných 38. Niektoré z rozdelených okresov dokonca preťali krajské hranice. hno:


Okresy sa vtedy vytvarali tak, ze ak nejaky predstavitel HZDS zaloboval za svoje mesto, stalo sa okresom. Dokumentuje to napriklad niekdajsi suboj medzi Novou Banou a Zarnovicou, ked sa nakoniec stala okresnym mestom Zarnovica.

A takto vznikli aj rozne ine zbytocne okresy typu Stropkov, Poltar, Namestovo a podobne.

Dnes sa vsak pocet obvodnych uradov nerovna poctu okresov, resp. okresnych uradov.

K tomu celemu aj velka benevolencia v osamostatnovani sidel, co vytvaralo znova zbytocnych starostov, uradnicky aparat, ci poslancov. Lenze na takyto luxus dnes nemame, aby aj obec so 125 obyvatelmi mala vlastneho starostu a poslancov.

Ja osobne by som bol za zakon, kde by sa vsetky obce pod 700 – 1000 obyvatelov zdruzili podla vybranych faktorov a pocet uradov (okresov) reguloval na zaklade nejakeho kriteria, urcite vsak urady maju byt dostupne (aspon do 50 km vzdialenost).

Tieto celky by dostali vacsie kompetencie, takze v tomto pripade by som bol kludne za zrusenie samospravnych krajov. Vsetky ostatne veci by robilo bud ministerstvo alebo prislusny okres.


----------



## aquila

to nie je len o meciarovej politike, ale aj o prvej dzurindovej politke a dost dogabane rozdelenie krajov. nedotiahnute kompetencne zakony. proste v dobe, ked vsetci sustredovali komptenecie, u nas sa to kompletne rozbilo, a to len s jedinymi cielom. rozdavat trafiky svojim.

to iste aj so sudy a ostatne institucie. 

btw. oni to aj v rakusku dobre urobili, ze mensie obce dostavaju mensie dotacie za prihlaseneho obyvatelstva a to iste keby sa urobilo aj na slovensku, tak by mozno niektorym doplo, ze bude to pre nich lepsie ..


----------



## Qwert

oralskú debatu som presunul do offtopicu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1063791&page=289


----------



## kapibara




----------



## potkanX

jako bolo kedysi v uhorsku nepocitane chudobnych zemanov, tak dnes je u nas podobne poslancov...


----------



## Strummer

Tento thread by tiez bolo vhodne premenovat...


----------



## Ayran

ja len for fun Mestske časti Košic  ( samozrejme zlučenie časti neprešlo, nikto nechce prist o peniaze ze )









*Košice I * Košice - mestská časť Džungľa, Košice - mestská časť Kavečany, Košice - mestská časť Sever, Košice - mestská časť Sídlisko Ťahanovce, Košice - mestská časť Staré Mesto, Košice - mestská časť Ťahanovce
*Košice II* Košice - mestská časť Lorinčík, Košice - mestská časť Luník IX, Košice - mestská časť Myslava, Košice - mestská časť Pereš, Košice - mestská časť Poľov, Košice - mestská časť Sídlisko KVP, Košice - mestská časť Šaca, Košice - mestská časť Západ
*Košice III* Košice - mestská časť Dargovských hrdinov, Košice - mestská časť Košická Nová Ves
*Košice IV * Košice - mestská časť Barca, Košice - mestská časť Juh, Košice - mestská časť Krásna, Košice - mestská časť Nad jazerom, Košice - mestská časť Šebastovce, Košice - mestská časť Vyšné Opátske

chcelo by to už aj metro  tolko cašti !


----------



## veteran

Žiadne zlúčenie nemohlo prejsť, lebo nič konkrétne nebolo navrhnuté  Celé to až príliš smrdelo snahou venovať nejaký "prebytočný" majetok sociálne-demokratickým kamarátom. A peniaze by sa neušetrili žiadne. Ešte by sme na tom prerobili. Skôr treba dosiahnuť to, aby tie MČ mali nejaké právomoci, aby neboli doplicity kompetencií a tak podobne. Potom sa dá posudzovať či fungujú alebo nie. Za terejšej situácie fungovať nijako nemôžu. Problémom Košíc je, že sú poslanci MsZ (v danej MČ) a za tú istú MČ sa potom volia poslanci do MZ. Tí sú často z iných táborov, robia si naprieky a v konečnom dôsledku nerobia nič prospešné. Česť výnimkám.

Treba dať MČ kompetencie a potom posudzovať. Pokiaľ sa ukáže, že niektoré sú neefektívne/zbytočné, potom treba navhrnúť zlučovanie/optimalizáciu. Minimálne treba začať vytvárať podmienky na zlučovanie úradov susedných (menších) častí. Také prípady by sa určite našli.


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> Tento thread by tiez bolo vhodne premenovat...


Ešte to chce premenovať aj vlákno v košickej sekcii. 
Je to síce Kytičkova agenda, ale veď aj Qwert môže.


----------



## 802peto

*Malé slovenské mesto ukazuje, ako sa za lacný peniaz robia divy*
Leopoldov ukazuje, že aj v malom meste sa môžu diať veľké veci. Aspoň z pohľadu realizácie architektonických súťaží môže byť mesto v okrese Hlohovec príkladom aj pre ostatných. Aktuálne vyhlásilo výsledky už tretej. V Hlohovci sa rozhodli zlepšiť možnosti v kine, ktoré postavili ešte v roku 1932.


----------



## aquila

celkovo je vidno, ze ked sa chce tak to ide. nielen hlovec, ale uplne super je trnava.

fakt klobuk dole pred brockom.


----------



## albiman

caute, nemate nahodou pristup?  keby ste boli taki mili 

https://www.etrend.sk/trend-archiv/rok-2017/cislo-35/bohata-ale-nie-tak-ako-v-cislach-hdp.html


----------



## ejo

*Vyššie platy ako v Prahe: Bratislava je bohatá – ale nie tak ako v*číslach HDP*



> Hlavné mesto ako najvyspelejšia časť krajiny nie je žiadnou raritou. Až na niekoľko výnimiek je to po celom svete skôr pravidlom. Napriek tomu je Bratislava v mnohom výnimočná.
> Ako jediná hraničí rovno s*dvoma krajinami, čo je v*zjednotenej Európskej únii veľkou výhodou. Len šesťdesiat kilometrov od nej leží dvojmiliónová Viedeň. Vysoký hospodársky výkon na obyvateľa, slušné platy, ale aj vysoké ceny nehnuteľností. V*mnohom sú klišé o*metropole Slovenska pravda, niekedy však ide aj o*dosť skreslené štatistiky.
> Nafukujúce sa mesto
> Začnime od základných čísel. Koľko má Bratislava vlastne obyvateľov? Od tohto čísla sa totiž odvíja akýkoľvek prepočet, napríklad hrubý domáci produkt (HDP) na jedného obyvateľa. Oficiálne má hlavné mesto podľa štatistického úradu k*máju tohto roka 427-tisíc obyvateľov, Bratislavský kraj 645-tisíc. Skutočný počet tu žijúcich je však citeľne vyšší.
> Májový prieskum spoločnosti Market Locator, ktorá použila na odhad reálneho počtu v*Bratislave prebývajúcich osôb geolokačné informácie z*mobilných telefónov, hovorí, že v*meste bežne nocuje až 666-tisíc ľudí. Teda až o*polovicu viac, ako má v*meste nahlásený trvalý pobyt.
> Počas dňa sa pritom v*meste zdržuje aj ďalších priemerne 130-tisíc ľudí, ktorí do Bratislavy denne dochádzajú. Za prácou, štúdiom, ale aj za nákupmi či kultúrou. Spolu tak môže byť počas dňa v*geografických hraniciach mesta až okolo 800-tisíc ľudí. Metodika marketingovej firmy totiž ešte nezapočítavala zahraničných turistov (o*niekoľkonásobné vlastníctvo mobilov čísla očisťovala).
> Problémom množstva neprihlásených ľudí je potom nespravodlivé rozdeľovanie obecných daní. A*to nielen smerom k*Bratislave, ktorá ich má menej, ako by mala mať, ale aj smerom k*okolitým obciam, kde si vysťahovaní často trvalý pobyt tiež neprehlásili. Drvivá časť dane z*príjmu fyzických osôb vyberaná centrálne sa totiž následne prerozdeľuje mestám a*obciam podľa vzorca, ktorý zahŕňa aj počet obyvateľov.
> Dôsledkom tohto vzorca potom je, že celý bratislavský región môže mať napríklad problém s*budovaním ciest, keďže naň v*obecných pokladniciach nie je dosť peňazí. Najvypuklejšia situácia medzi prihláseným a*skutočným počtom obyvateľov je v*prímestských obciach Rovinka, Most pri Bratislave a*mestskej časti Záhorská Bystrica. Podľa dát z*mobilných telefónov odtadiaľ do mesta dochádza viac ako dvojnásobok ľudí v*porovnaní s*počtom, ktorí sú tam prihlásení.
> Vysoký HDP, nižšia pridaná hodnota
> Ako oficiálne „bohatý“ región Bratislavský kraj ani nemôže čerpať eurofondy z*takzvaného Kohézneho fondu. Ten je určený iba „chudobnejším“ regiónom s*HDP na osobu do úrovne 75, respektíve 90 percent priemeru Európskej únie. Tak totiž Únia definuje svoje menej rozvinuté a*takzvané tranzitívne regióny.
> Hodnota HDP na osobu za Bratislavský samosprávny kraj v*roku 2015 dosiahla až 188 percent priemeru EÚ, čo z*Bratislavy robí piaty najrozvinutejší región dvadsaťosmičky. Toto číslo je však významne skreslené.
> O*zhruba polovicu toto číslo skresľujú*už spomínaní neprihlásení a*dochádzajúci pracujúci. Tí v*hlavnom meste síce hrubý domáci produkt tvoria, avšak do menovateľa (počtu žijúcich obyvateľov) sa nezapočítavajú.
> Menším skreslením smerom nahor ešte môže byť prepočítavanie bratislavskej produkcie na priemernú cenovú úroveň Slovenska, ktorá je nižšia. No aj rozdeľovanie pridanej hodnoty veľkých firiem so sídlom v*hlavnom meste, ale s činnosťou po celej krajine. To sú napríklad energetické firmy, stávkové spoločnosti, telekomunikační operátori a*obchodné spoločnosti pôsobiace na celom území Slovenska.
> Podľa inej metriky Eurostatu je však situácia podstatne odlišná. HDP na hlavu síce v*Bratislave rýchlo rástol, od krízy dokonca viac ako dvojciferným tempom, ale v*pridanej hodnote na zamestnanca Bratislavský kraj vôbec nie je na špici rebríčka regiónov Európskej únie.
> „Ani jeden región z*členských štátov, ktoré do EÚ vstúpili v*roku 2004 alebo neskôr, nedosahoval úroveň hrubej pridanej hodnoty na pracovníka nad priemerom EÚ-28,“ konštatujú bruselskí štatistici. Najvyššiu hodnotu z*nových členských krajín síce dosiahol bratislavský región, avšak len tesne nad úrovňou 80 percent priemeru Únie v*roku 2014. Prepočet TRENDU z*čísel za rok 2015 hovorí, že Bratislavský kraj je mierne nad priemerom Európskej únie aj v*tomto ukazovateli.
> Vyššie platy ako v*Prahe
> Miestne platy však za priemerom Únie naďalej zaostávajú, aj keď európsky priemer pomaly dobiehajú. Pravdou tiež ostáva, že mzdy sú v*slovenskom hlavnom meste citeľne vyššie ako inde. Celoslovenský priemer v*závislosti od metodiky presahujú o*27 (kraj) až 38 (mesto) percent.
> A*„konkurencieschopné“ sú aj v*porovnaní so susedmi. Kým priemerná mzda v*Bratislava predvlani dosiahla 1 377 eur v*hrubom, v*Prahe to bolo podľa českých štatistikov v*závislosti od počtu zamestnaných „len“ 1 206, respektíve 1 265 eur. Prepočet TRENDU navyše ukazuje, že ani posilnenie kurzu českej koruny od apríla tohto roku priemerný plat v*Prahe nad úroveň Bratislavy neposunie. Vyššie ako v*slovenskom hlavnom meste sú podľa portálu Salaryexplorer z*bývalého východného bloku mzdy len v*poľskej Varšave.
> Ekonomika Bratislavského kraja pritom stojí do veľkej miery na službách. Podniky s*najvyššou pridanou hodnotou podľa TREND Analyses síce zahŕňajú aj tradičné výrobné fabriky ako automobilku Volkswagen a*rafinériu Slovnaft, oveľa viac však ide napríklad o*centrá zdieľaných služieb zahraničných korporácií. Čoraz viac tak medzi najväčšími miestnymi firmami figurujú centrá ako AT&T, HP, Henkel, Dell, IBM, Accenture či Adient (predtým Johnson Controls), ktoré poskytujú napríklad služby účtovníctva a*financií, IT či rôzne služby zákazníkom do celého sveta.
> Každá z*týchto firiem vytvára hrubú pridanú hodnotu (tržby mínus prevádzkové náklady okrem mzdových) vo výške aspoň 30 miliónov eur ročne. Umožňuje im to okrem iného aj vysoký podiel vysokoškolákov v*hlavnom meste, ktorí sa aj vďaka znalostiam jazykov vedia flexibilne zapojiť do v*princípe úradníckych profesií veľkých firiem.
> Často však aj na pozície, ktoré ani vysokoškolskú kvalifikáciu druhého stupňa nevyžadujú. Priemerná mzda v*share centrách pritom presahuje bratislavský priemer aj o*tristo eur mesačne. Najviac pracujúcich majú v*Bratislave biznis centrá Digital Park, Twin City, Aupark Tower a*Apollo II. Znovu podľa dát Market Locatoru.
> Budúcnosť patrí start-upom
> Z*tradičných odvetví je, tak ako na celom Slovensku, v*Bratislavskom kraji silný automobilový priemysel. Ak produkciu miestneho závodu Volkswagenu (VW) prepočítame na tisíc obyvateľov župy, ročnú výrobu 535 automobilov z*ostatných slovenských krajov prekonáva len región Trnavy. Na porovnanie, Slovensko ako celok dosahuje hodnotu 184 vyrobených áut na tisíc obyvateľov ročne, čo je za krajiny najvyššia hodnota na svete.
> Bratislavská fabrika, v*mnohom najmodernejšia zo všetkých v*koncerne nemeckej materskej skupiny, nedávno vyrobila svoje päťmiliónte auto, keďže na Slovensku funguje už od roku 1991. Okrem značky VW vyrába montážna továreň aj modely značky Porsche, Audi, Škoda a*Seat.
> Mozaiku najväčších tvorcov pridanej hodnoty, a*teda aj prispievateľov k*hrubému domácemu produktu Bratislavského kraja, dopĺňa výrobca bezpečnostného softvéru Eset a*Bratislavská vodárenská spoločnosť. Ale aj vládne inštitúcie, ktoré v*hlavnom meste zamestnávajú tisícky úradníkov. Či obchodné centrá, keď v*nákupnej ploche na osobu patrí Bratislave regionálne prvenstvo.
> Okrem veľkých firiem sú však pre budúcnosť dôležité aj tie menšie. Aj tam má Bratislava svoje želiezka v*ohni. Podľa rebríčka piatich tisícok najrýchlejšie rastúcich spoločností v*Európe Inc. 5 000 Europe za posledné tri roky sídli až 107 v*hlavnom meste Slovenska. Bratislavu v*tomto počte predstihol len švédsky Štokholm a*britský Londýn.
> Ako príklad portál Inc.com, ktorý rebríček zostavuje, uvádza softvérovú spoločnosť Jump Soft, spomína však aj pomerne nereálne projekty ako Hyperloop, ktorý by chcel ponúkať vysokorýchlostnú dopravu vo vákuovom tuneli.
> Prekliata doprava
> Aj keď tú hlavné mesto Slovenska zrejme v*blízkej budúcnosti mať nebude, podobne ako metro, dopravné riešenia sú kľúčom k*budúcnosti Bratislavy. Aj kvôli spomínaným viac ako stotisíc cestujúcim do a*z*mesta denne. Podľa spoločnosti Market Locator najviac ľudí prichádza denne zo smeru od Stupavy, Šamorína, Senca, o*niečo menej zo smeru z*Pezinka a*Mosta pri Bratislave.
> Zápchy od juhovýchodu by mohla pomôcť vyriešiť nová rýchlostná cesta R7, ktorá sa buduje v*rámci verejno-súkromného projektu (PPP) obchvatu hlavného mesta vrátane diaľnice D4. Rýchlostná cesta má byť akýmsi pokračovaním Bajkalskej smerom ďalej na Dunajskú Lužnú až po Holice na Žitnom ostrove.
> Modernizáciu by si však zaslúžila aj železničná sieť – najmä budovanie nových zastávok, rekonštrukcia hlavnej vlakovej stanice a*plnohodnotné zapojenie vlakov do integrovanej hromadnej dopravy. Pridlho tiež trvá spoplatnenie parkovania v*meste.


zdroj: https://www.etrend.sk/trend-archiv/rok-2017/cislo-35/bohata-ale-nie-tak-ako-v-cislach-hdp.html


----------



## Wizzard

Chcú vytvoriť Veľkú Bratislavu a Veľké Košice, pohltili by okolité mestá a dediny



> Ak by sa mestá a dediny v okolí Bratislavy a Košíc k nim pripojili ako nové mestské časti, ušetrili by sa podľa analýzy Inštitútu finančnej politiky milióny eur. Ďalšie modely hovoria o spájaní mestských častí.
> Šéfredaktor Denníka N vám pred víkendom pošle päť najlepších textov týždňa.
> 
> Bratislava šesťkrát väčšia ako dnes, omnoho silnejší primátor, ktorý by rozhodoval nielen o hlavnom meste, ale aj o všetkých mestách a dedinách dnešného Bratislavského kraja.
> 
> Keby sme prekreslili dnešné hranice mestských častí Bratislavy a celého kraja, spojili ich dohromady, k mestám pripojili okolité dediny a to všetko by boli časti „Veľkej Bratislavy“, hlavného mesta rozliateho do dnešných hraníc kraja, získali by sme desiatky miliónov eur ročne – peniaze, za ktoré by sa dalo vybudovať do 50 malých škôlok či desiatky nájomných bytov.
> 
> Inštitút finančnej politiky ministerstva financií spolu s Katedrou verejnej správy a regionálneho rozvoja Ekonomickej univerzity vypracovali analýzu, v ktorej navrhujú zásadne znížiť počet úradov a mestských častí. Ponúkajú tri možnosti – spojenie 17 mestských častí do piatich, úplné zrušenie mestských častí, alebo vytvorenie „Veľkej Bratislavy“ v hraniciach dnešného Bratislavského kraja. Vo všetkých troch modeloch by sa podľa analytikov sprehľadnili kompetencie a ušetrili peniaze.
> 
> Autormi analýzy sú Tomáš Černěnko a Jozef Kubala a okrem návrhov pre hlavné mesto vypracovali aj tri návrhy efektívnejšieho usporiadania samosprávy pre Košice.
> Nová Bratislava: bez mestských častí alebo aspoň menej
> 
> Dva z jednoduchších a zrejme aj priechodnejších modelov sa týkajú len Bratislavy a nie okolitých miest a obcí.
> 
> Každá zo 17 mestských častí Bratislavy má dnes svojho starostu a zastupiteľstvo, hlavné mesto ako celok má primátora a mestských poslancov. Spolu tak majú Bratislavčania 317 poslancov, čo je podľa analytikov veľké číslo. Podobne veľké hlavné mesto Dánska Kodaň spravuje len 55 poslancov.
> 
> Prvý z modelov pre Bratislavu hovorí o spojení 17 mestských častí do súčasných piatich okresov, ktoré by sa stali novými mestskými časťami – napríklad mestská časť Čunovo spolu s Jarovcami a Rusovcami by sa v rámci Bratislavy V pridružili k Petržalke. Ružinov, Vrakuňa a Podunajské Biskupice by sa spojili do Bratislavy II a Karlova Ves s Dúbravkou, Lamačom, Devínom, Devínskou Novou Vsou a so Záhorskou Bystricou by existovali ako Bratislava IV. Bratislava III by bola spojením Rače, Nového Mesta a Vajnôr, Staré Mesto by naďalej ostalo ako mestská časť Bratislava I.
> 
> Nové rozdelenie Bratislavy, namiesto 17 by mala 5 mestských častí
> Mapa – IFP
> 
> Magistrát mesta by ostal nad tým všetkým, bolo by však menej starostov a aj poslancov nových mestských častí. Celkovo by sa počet poslancov znížil o viac než polovicu – zo súčasných 317 poslancov (mestské časti a mesto) by sa o Bratislavu staralo 140 zvolených zástupcov.
> 
> Zmenšil by sa napríklad aj počet stavebných úradov – teraz ich má Bratislava 15 v jednotlivých mestských častiach (mestské časti Jarovce, Rusovce a Čunovo majú spoločný stavebný úrad so sídlom v Rusovciach) a každý rozhoduje o stavbách po svojom – niekde stačí ohláška, inde je potrebné stavebné povolenie. Menej stavebných úradov by podľa autorov analýzy znamenalo spoločné pravidlá. Podľa Tomáša Černěnka ani počet 5 stavebných úradov nemusí byť konečný – mestské časti môžu stavebné úrady spájať a tým ich počet znižovať.
> 
> Menej mestských častí by mohlo znamenať aj menej „doťahovačiek“ medzi nimi. Vyriešiť by sa tak dal napríklad problém s parkovacou politikou.
> 
> Hlavné mesto napriek mnohoročným debatám o spoplatnení parkovania a jasných pravidlách nemá v širšom centre parkovanie vyriešené. Okrem sporov v mestskom zastupiteľstve to brzdí aj neschopnosť vedenia mesta dohodnúť sa so starostami mestských častí.
> 
> Bratislava by podľa tohto prvého modelu mohla podľa analýzy ušetriť približne päť miliónov eur ročne. Práve k tomuto modelu by sa podľa odborníkov mohli politici najviac prikloniť.
> 
> Druhý model počíta len s existenciou magistrátu, bez mestských častí. Zanikli by tak starostovia či poslanci mestských častí, Bratislavu by riadil len primátor a 45 mestských poslancov, ktorí by rozhodovali o všetkom. Takýto spôsob riadenia mesta používajú okrem Bratislavy a Košíc všetky slovenské mestá a obce.
> 
> Keďže mestské časti by neexistovali, magistrát hlavného mesta by sa posilnil – prebral by väčšinu pracovníkov bývalých mestských častí. Výhodou je podľa štátnych analytikov sprehľadnenie kompetencií – Bratislavčania by rýchlejšie vedeli, kto je napríklad zodpovedný za kosenie trávnikov či opravu chodníkov.
> 
> Podobne ako v iných mestách, aj v Bratislave by v tomto prípade existoval len jeden stavebný úrad.
> Dediny a mestá, spojte sa!
> 
> Najlepšou alternatívou je podľa analytikov model „Veľká“ Bratislava, ktorý počíta s jednotným vedením na magistráte, no pre výrazne väčšie územie, ako je len dnešná Bratislava, a s novými „mestskými časťami“. K hlavnému mestu by pripojili aj okolité mestá a obce bratislavskej župy. Spojili by sa do mikroregiónov a spolu s pôvodnými mestskými časťami by tvorili rovnocenné časti „Veľkej“ Bratislavy.
> 
> Významná časť obyvateľov Pezinka či Malaciek totiž denne dochádza do Bratislavy za prácou alebo naopak, Bratislavčania sa presťahovali do jedného zo satelitov mesta, no trvalý pobyt majú naďalej v hlavnom meste. Vďaka rozšíreniu hraníc hlavného mesta by podľa analytikov takíto obyvatelia župy získali možnosť ovplyvňovať dianie v širšom priestore, v ktorom žijú a pracujú.
> 
> Prečítajte si tiež
> Bratislava o tri roky: Nová štvrť posunie centrum na východ a zamáva s dopravou (interaktívna mapa)
> 
> Ako by „Veľká“ Bratislava vyzerala? Mala by 13 mestských častí – hlavné mesto by malo 5 častí, podobne ako v prvom modeli, teda Bratislavu I až V, k nim by pribudlo osem nových mestských časti, ktoré by vznikli spojením okolitých miest a dedín do akéhosi mikroregiónu.
> 
> Nešlo by o dnešné okresy, ale boli by to menšie celky s novým centrom. Centrami mikroregiónov by boli dnešné okresné mestá Pezinok, Malacky a Senec, ale okrem nich aj menšie mestá a dediny, ako napríklad Stupava, Modra či Rohožník a Dunajská Lužná.
> 
> Napríklad mestská časť Dunajská Lužná by okrem obce Dunajská Lužná spájala aj Hamuliakovo, Kalinkovo či Rovinku, mestská časť Ivanka pri Dunaji zas aj obyvateľov Chorvátskeho Grobu, Bernolákova či Malinova. Novú mestskú časť Stupavu by okrem Stupavy tvorili napríklad Lozorno, Marianka a Zohor, mestskú časť Senec zas aj Čataj a Veľký Biel. Mestská časť Modra by zas spojila aj obyvateľov Budmeríc, Dubovej a Jablonca. Časťou „Veľkej“ Bratislavy by boli aj Malacky s okolitými dedinami a Rohožník by bol centrom mestskej časti s Kuchyňou a Pernekom.
> 
> Aj Pezinok by sa podľa tohto modelu stal mestskou časťou Bratislavy. Jeho obyvatelia a obyvatelia blízkych dedín (ako Báhoň, Limbach či Svätý Jur) by si volili jedného spoločného starostu a zastupiteľstvo svojej mestskej časti a zároveň by volili aj primátora a zastupiteľstvo celej „Veľkej“ Bratislavy. Spomínané obce by teda viac nemali vlastných starostov ani úrady, v novej pezinskej mestskej časti by bol len jeden „spoločný“ starosta a poslanci mestskej časti.
> 
> Namiesto 1026 poslancov v celom dnešnom kraji, ktorí teraz rozhodujú v obciach, mestách, bratislavských častiach a magistráte, by sa počet poslancov vďaka „stmeleniu“ obcí a miest do mestských častí znížil na 239. Do magistrátu by sa volili poslanci podobne, ako sa dnes volia zástupcovia do bratislavskej župy.
> 
> „Ak by došlo k vzniku Veľkej Bratislavy, obyvateľ Rovinky by napríklad od svojich zvolených zástupcov mohol úplne legitímne požadovať výstavbu (predĺženie) električkovej trate cez Vrakuňu až po Šafárikovo námestie a obyvateľ Petržalky by mohol zabrániť likvidácii vinohradov v okolí Pezinka,“ vysvetľuje Tomáš Černěnko.
> 
> Okolité obce by sa k návrhu postavili rôzne – starosta Bernolákova Richard Červienka pre TASR povedal, že v obci nad spájaním sa s mestom neuvažujú, ak by však bol návrh na stole, rozhodnúť by mali ľudia v referende. Spojenie s Bratislavou by však zrejme podľa TASR uvítali napríklad obyvatelia Chorvátskeho Grobu.
> 
> Tak ako v Prahe, mesto je zároveň krajom
> 
> „Veľká“ Bratislava počíta aj s „uprataním“ kompetencií mesta a bratislavskej župy – napríklad o doprave alebo školstve by sa rozhodovalo na jednom mieste. Umožnilo by to robiť rozhodnutia, ktoré doteraz na úrovni jednej mestskej časti neboli politicky priechodné, ako napríklad parkovacia politika či úprava siete základných škôl. Po čase by podľa autorov analýzy mohlo prísť aj k zlúčeniu hlavného mesta a kraja.
> 
> Podobne to funguje napríklad v Prahe, ktorá je hlavným mesto a zároveň krajom, vo Viedni a v Berlíne je primátor mesta zároveň aj predsedom spolkovej krajiny.
> 
> Hoci je „Veľká“ Bratislava zatiaľ len víziou, ušetrila by podľa analytikov približne 20 miliónov eur ročne.
> 
> Rovnaké tri modely navrhujú štátni analytici aj v Košiciach, kde dnes majú až 22 mestských častí. Tam úsporu pri rôznych modeloch vypočítali od približne troch do 17 miliónov eur.
> 
> Návrh „Veľkých“ Košíc na rozdiel od Bratislavy nehovorí o splynutí s celým krajom, tvorili by ho len okresy Košice a Košice-okolie. Z analýzy nie je jasné, čo by sa stalo so zvyškom Košického kraja a či by vznikol iný kraj s iným centrom.
> 
> Ako by sa mohli zmeniť Košice
> Dva modely nových Košíc: vľavo mesto s menším počtom mestských častí, vpravo „Veľké“ Košice s pripojenými mestami a dedinami okresu Košice-okolie. Mapy – IFP
> 
> V návrhu „Veľké“ Košice sa pôvodné mestské časti spoja do nových častí, ktoré ohraničujú súčasné okresy – teda napríklad mestská časť Sídlisko Ťahanovce sa spojí s mestskou časťou Sever a Džungľa a budú spoločne fungovať ako nová mestská časť Košice I. Okolité dediny a mestá sa podobne ako v prípade „Veľkej“ Bratislavy spoja do nových mestských častí ako akési mikroregióny – napríklad nová „košická“ časť Moldava nad Bodvou bude spájať aj obce ako Jasov, Rudník, Medzev či Žarnov.
> 
> Navrhované zrušenia zastupiteľstiev či obecných úradov by si vyžiadali aj prepúšťanie úradníkov. Podľa Tomáša Černěnka to problém nebude – vyriešiť by to mohli odchody do dôchodku, súkromnej sféry či rekvalifikačné kurzy. „Nepotrebný úradník nebude pracovať na niečom, čo nikomu neprináša benefit, ale zmení zameranie. Za uvoľnené peniaze bude treba poskytnúť nové služby občanom, napríklad starostlivosť o seniorov alebo prácu s deťmi a mládežou. Toto sú služby pre občanov, po ktorých je dopyt,“ hovorí Černěnko.





> Čo na zmeny hovoria kandidáti na bratislavského primátora
> 
> Tomáš Černěnko tvrdí, že navrhované modely by v praxi mohli fungovať približne do roka.
> 
> Čo na návrh hovoria piati najrelevantnejší kandidáti na bratislavského primátora (podľa prieskumu agentúry Focus na prelome mesiacov jún/júl):
> 
> Súčasný šéf mesta Ivo Nesrovnal sa bližšie vyjadrovať nechcel, analýzu IFP privítal ako podnet na diskusiu. „Okrem šetrenia finančných prostriedkov považujeme za najdôležitejšie úpravu a zefektívnenie kompetencií v oblastiach dopravy, územného plánu, stavebného zákona a školstva.“
> 
> Nezávislý kandidát Václav Mika si myslí, že akúkoľvek zmenu v samospráve by mali Bratislavčania odhlasovať v referende. Ktorý z navrhovaných modelov by preferoval, nepovedal, návrhy sú podľa neho hodné analýzy. „Momentálne je prioritou spravodlivé prerozdelenie podielových daní v prospech Bratislavčanov.“
> 
> Z navrhovaných modelov nie je podľa Jána Mrvu, súčasného starostu Vajnôr a kandidáta na primátora s podporou OĽaNO, SaS a hnutia Sme rodina, jasné, ktoré obce by sa mali k Bratislave pričleniť. Návrh je podľa neho málo podrobný, preto sa nedá odmietnuť, no ani s ním súhlasiť. Diskusii k návrhom sa však nebráni.
> 
> Za riešenie, aby Bratislava získala kompetencie samosprávneho kraja, je Matúš Vallo, ktorý má ako nezávislý kandidát podporu mimoparlamentných strán Spolu – občianska demokracia a Progresívne Slovensko. „Doprava v Bratislave je silne prepojená so situáciou v kraji. Nie sme za rušenie mestských častí, lebo si ctíme hlavne historickú tradíciu, z ktorej vychádzajú, a tú považujeme za potrebné zachovať.“ Zmeny však v blízkej budúcnosti ako reálne nevidí.
> 
> Pred zmenami v samospráve by kandidátka za kresťanských demokratov Caroline Lišková urobila personálny audit či elektronizáciu verejnej správy. Spájať kompetencie magistrátu s krajom však momentálne nevidí ako dobré riešenie – magistrát totiž podľa nej funguje zle. „Ak by magistrát v tomto stave prevzal ešte aj kompetencie kraja alebo mestských častí, tak by sa to určite nezlepšilo pre občanov.“ Nemalo by sa podľa nej zabúdať ani na lokálpatriotizmus obcí a mestských častí.


----------



## Ayran

^^ no neviem, v košiciach je už teraz nevôľa zo spajanim sa už jestvujucich mestkych časti a že ich nieje malo...


----------



## Wizzard

Aj v Bratislave je to zrejme tak, že tie mč sú väčšinou pôvodné obce a hoci sú blízko, majú svoje špecifiká, napr. taká Rača-Vajnory alebo Karlovka-Dúbravka.


----------



## didinko

Navyše zbytočný úradník, ktorému berú jeho teplé kreslo je horší ako zdochynajuci kôň.


----------



## aquila

aj prievoz bol samostatna dedina, so samostatnou radnicou a vsetkym a teraz je to len k.u. Ruzinova. Zlucenie MC aleob idealne eliminacia je cisto admin problem na NR SR.

ale kaprici si nikdy nevypustia svoje rybniky


----------



## Wizzard

Jasne, tých obcí len v Ružinove bolo viac, ale si predstav, že by sa napríklad spojila Dúbravka s Lamačom. Na mape to vyzerá ako jedno sídlisko, v skutočnosti sú tam zrejme veľké rozdiely.


----------



## BHT

Prieskum predvolebných preferencií v Trnave


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

BHT said:


> Prieskum predvolebných preferencií v Trnave


Som velmi rad, ze ludia ocenili tu Brockovu pracu a nezacali inklinovat k dakemu looserovi.


----------



## 04KUBZ

Brockovi by zavidel aj Putin tie vysledky  Inak ako je na tom Rybnicek v TN ? Tiez tak podobne ?


----------



## kolumbus

https://www.tyzden.sk/politika/51253/komunalne-volebne-absurdity/



> Ako k tejto situácii mohlo dôjsť? SaS argumentuje, že jednoducho chce mať v regióne svojho primátora, i keď Macháčkovej pohľad na transformáciu regiónu sa od predstavy SaS výrazne neodlišoval. V tejto zásadnej veci boli ľudia ako Karol Galek, tímlíder SaS pre energetiku, s Macháčkovou úplne na jednej lodi. Od ich kandidáta zaznievajú hlasy, že negatívny dôsledok jeho kandidatúry v podobe víťazstva smeráka nehrozí, pretože on ide voľby vyhrať. OĽaNO údajne v tomto prípade v prvom rade ctilo spoločnú dohodu so SaS, i keď matovičovcov zamrzelo, že Macháčkovej SPOLU má vlastnú kandidátku na primátorku v Žiline a tá môže odčerpať hlasy ich favoritovi Petrovi Fiabánemu, a z toho dôvodu v bašte severného Slovenska vyhrá Smerom podporovaný kandidát Patrik Groma. KDH zas podľa našich informácií ide proti Macháčkovej preto, že SPOLU v Prešove podporujú Richarda Drutarovského, čím ohrozujú šance Andrey Turčanovej, ktorej „dýcha na krk“ známy Pavel Hagyari. Najšokujúcejšie však asi je, že proti podpredsedníčke Beblavého partie ide aj Progresívne Slovensko. Vysvetlení je viac, jedno dôležité však znie, že to je odplata za to, že SPOLU do prezidentských volieb nepodporilo Zuzanu Čaputovú, ale Roberta Mistríka.


----------



## aquila

to bohuzial plati vsade, taketo naschvaly. v bratislave je to obdobne. ina koalicia na magistrat, ina v mestskych castiach. 

prave sme o tom diskutovali, ze progresivni komunisti v ramci kampane pred parlamentnymi volbami su ochotne radsej odovzdat mestske casti Smerakom a oligarchom. 

v petrzalke dokonca aj pravicove strany strialuju proti sebe. samozrejme PS/spolu maju tiez svoju kandidatku... lebo vsak stafunko si nevie predstavit, ze by v tretom najvacsom meste na slovensku nemali vlastneho kandidata..


----------



## aquila

ked je zastupitelstvo proti starostovti/primatorovi, tak jedno z akej je strany, mesto/obec efektivne stagnuje. v bratislave je to sice vypuklejsie, kedze tam je uz boj 8 rokov.

ale stale si myslim, ze by sa mal zmenit nas zakon o obciach/samospravach ako to maju v cechach, alebo v rakusku. teda presne ako v parlamente, vacsina v zastupitelstve si voli starostu/primatora. potom by bolo aj jednoznacne zarucene, ze starosta/primator ma vacsinu. u nas je to postavene na hlavu


https://spravy.pravda.sk/komunalne-...upchate-cesty-privadzaju-zilinu-do-zufalstva/


----------



## Qwert

aquila said:


> ked je zastupitelstvo proti starostovti/primatorovi, tak jedno z akej je strany, mesto/obec efektivne stagnuje. v bratislave je to sice vypuklejsie, kedze tam je uz boj 8 rokov.
> 
> ale stale si myslim, ze by sa mal zmenit nas zakon o obciach/samospravach ako to maju v cechach, alebo v rakusku. teda presne ako v parlamente, vacsina v zastupitelstve si voli starostu/primatora. potom by bolo aj jednoznacne zarucene, ze starosta/primator ma vacsinu. u nas je to postavene na hlavu
> 
> 
> https://spravy.pravda.sk/komunalne-...upchate-cesty-privadzaju-zilinu-do-zufalstva/


Slovensko je v tomto dosť paradoxné, že tam, kde by to význam aj malo, teda na štátnej úrovni, sa u nás dôsledne deľba moci neuplatňuje, naopak zákonodarná a výkonná moc splýva, ale na samosprávnej úrovni, tak v obciach, ako aj VÚC, je zrazu potrebné od seba oddeľovať kvázi výkonnú moc v podobe starostu/predsedu a kvázi zákonodarnú moc v podobe zastupiteľstva. Pritom na obecnej úrovni je to úplne zbytočné, naopak to vedie len k možným konfliktom a neefektivite, keď sa starosta a zastupiteľstvo dokážu 4 roky krásne navzájom blokovať.

Český model je určite lepší. Zastupiteľstvo a starosta by mali v zásade ťahať za jeden povraz s tým, že starosta je zodpovedný zastupiteľstvu. Popri tom na vyváženie (to už nčerpám z ČR) by sa mali zefektívniť kontrolné mechanizmy, pokojne aj z externého prostredia. Ja by som skôr prijal, keď už, priamu voľbu nie starostu, ale hlavného kontrolóra obce, ktorý by mal oveľa silnejšie postavenie, pričom by dozeral nielen na hospodárenie samosprávy z formálnej stránky, ale aj pokiaľ ide o jeho efektivitu.


----------



## indie kid

https://hnonline.sk/komunalne-volby...asil-za-porazeneho-napokon-vyhral-o-32-hlasov


----------



## aquila

fico a SMER tieto volby totalne prehrali. zostalo im sice vela malych dediniek s par obyvatelmi, ale ti im uz nebudu vyhravat parlamentne volby. uz stratili kraje, teraz velke samospravy a nebudu mat ako zivit svojich ludi. 2020 bude pre smer dost zle.

uvidime, ci ozaj zmenia zakon, aby zastupitelstvo volilo starostu. osobne by som to bral paradoxne ako jedno zmala rozumnych veci co by SMER v zufalosti urobil.


----------



## KLEPETO

Tú voľbu primátora zastupiteľstvom by som dal iba Bratislave a Košiciam. Ostatné mestá a obce by ostali po starom. Nakoniec v Bratislave a Košiciach by sme neostali bez priamej voľby starostu, keďže toho volíme za mestské časti čo je vlastne ako do obce. Samozrejme s touto úpravou by sa mali oveľa viac posilniť kompetencie primátora BA a KE a presunúť niektoré kompetencie v rámci mesta z mestských častí na magistráty týchto miest. Napr. stavebné úrady.


----------



## quama

prve sklamanie volicov Valla prislo expresne rychlo


----------



## The810

Presne naopak. Tento pristup prave ukazuje ze to bola skvela volba.


----------



## michaelse

Presne tak,,toto som dlhu dobu necakal ze niekto takto da taky odkaz tym co si myslia ze ked poznaju primatora a poslancov ze ked ich podporovali v kampani a aj stedro financne,ze mozu im podsuvat projekty a myslienky a pekne nato nieco na kavicku naryzovat,,sklamany z toho su iba ty co sa chcu prizivit,aj ked niesom naivny,je to vyjadrenie iba jedneho cloveka a jedna lastovicka leto nerobi


----------



## beardie

highlight mojho popoludnia - https://m.topky.sk/komunalne-volby-2018/502022/vysledky-volieb-zlate-klasy


----------



## aquila

vyzera, ze uz aj platy primatorov slovenskych miest sa zacinaju priblizovat tym zapadnym 



> 15:26 *Mesačný plat primátora Trenčína Richarda Rybníčka bude v budúcom roku 5405 eur v hrubom*. Vyplýva to z uznesenia mestského zastupiteľstva, ktoré mu v pondelok na návrh poslanca Petra Hoštáka schválilo maximálne možné zvýšenie základného platu o 60 percent.


https://dennikn.sk/minuta/1321814/?ref=mpm


----------



## kolumbus

Inak toto som snáď ešte nevidel, v Hlohovci mali "normálne" zastupiteľstvo 6.12, ktoré schvaľovalo rozpočet, VZN a atď. Následne dnes 10.12 bolo ustanovujúce zastupiteľstvo. Právne je to v poriadku, ale pôsobí to trochu divne mať zastupiteľstvo takmer mesiac po voľbách, tesne pred ustanovujúcim zastupiteľstvom.

http://www.zastupitelstvo.sk/Hlohovec-MsZ.html?aid=4055


----------



## matusak

kolumbus said:


> Inak toto som snáď ešte nevidel, v Hlohovci mali "normálne" zastupiteľstvo 6.12, ktoré schvaľovalo rozpočet, VZN a atď. Následne dnes 10.12 bolo ustanovujúce zastupiteľstvo. Právne je to v poriadku, ale pôsobí to trochu divne mať zastupiteľstvo takmer mesiac po voľbách, tesne pred ustanovujúcim zastupiteľstvom.
> 
> http://www.zastupitelstvo.sk/Hlohovec-MsZ.html?aid=4055


Bolo tak naplánované už rok dopredu, no súhlasím, že po morálnej stránke to nie je topka. Inak odporúčam pozrieť včerajšie ustanovujúce zastupiteľstvo v Hlohovci. Partička nových poslancov (majú väčšinu v novom zastupiteľstve) sa najskôr pokúsila schváliť vlastný návrh štatútu komisií MsZ, ktorý vylučuje odbornú verejnosť; potom si dosadili svojich ľudí do všetkých komisií MsZ, mestskej rady a do dozorných rád mestských spoločností a na záver odhlasovali primátorovi základný plat (teda opak Rybníčka v TN), aj napriek nepopierateľným výsledkom mesta za posledné roky (nestačilo) ...

Vyzerá, že novozvolení "nezávislí" poslanci asi nebudú tak nezávislí ako sa na prvý pohľad zdá, čo môže Hlohovec zabolieť. A to bol len začiatok. och. :down: hno: :bash:


----------



## ayoz

Tak ešte sa môžu objaviť OĽANO a Sme rodina kandidáti, ale verím, že to nebudú komplikovať, lebo víťazstvo Luntera je momentálne najlepší scenár. Inak ale je pri ňom smiešne, že vizuálnu kampaň prebral komplet po otcovi, akurát zmenil slogan  Krajšia kontinuita už byť ani nemohla.


----------



## aquila

brockov prednosta a clovek co bol bol v nitre aj za smerakov... no uvidime co z toho vzide, ale hattas je z pocutia pre nitru cista katastrofa









Bývalý prednosta nitrianskej radnice Kršiak kandiduje na primátora


Podporiť ho prišli mediálne známe osobnosti. Líderkou kandidátky je žena, ktorej meno sa aktuálne spája aj s nemocnicou.




mynitra.sme.sk


----------



## aquila

takze podla Luntera je Hlas demokraticky a jednoznacne sa oddelil od Smer-u ?
mozo aj povedat, ze cim konkretne sa odclenil ?



> „Predstavitelia Hlasu sa jednoznačne odčlenili od Smeru. Pre mňa je dôležité spolupracovať s ľuďmi, ktorými som obkolesený na krajskej úrovni. Z mojich kolegov, ktorí sú tu dnes so mnou, nikoho nemôžete obviniť z nejakej korupcie,“ reagoval Lunter na otázku, či mu neprekáža minulosť strany, v ktorej predtým pôsobili.


samozrejme nezabudol naplut na tu hnusnu bratislavu .. chuj jeden



> *Nechceme sa rozdeľovať a rozoštvávať ľudí, ako to robia v Bratislave*. Naopak, naším cieľom je spájať sa na témach, ktoré sú dôležité pre obyvateľov v regióne,“ poznamenal.


https://spravy.pravda.sk/domace/clanok/623275-luntera-podpori-v-zupnych-volbach-aj-hlas/


----------



## aquila

toto bude dobry test pre KDH, ak postavi Hlas Ferencaka, ktory je docela oblubeny v kezmarku a okoliu, tak ma Majesky problem. lebo predpokladam, ze smer aj SME rodina podporia Ferencaka. resp staci ked nedaju protikandidata. Majesky sa trosku rozkmotril s kde kym, vid aj ako to vyzera v Presove, kde je tiez basta KDH.









Ferenčák z Hlasu: Intenzívne zvažujem kandidatúru na prešovského župana


Poslanec Národnej rady Ján Ferenčák (nez., Hlas) tvrdí, že intenzívne uvažuje nad kandidatúrou na post šéfa Prešovského samosprávneho kraja.




spravy.pravda.sk


----------



## aquila

vie niekto posudit sance tohto skrachovaneho uzitocneho idiota ? ti co su nepamataju, bol sef NCZI a ked bol najvacsi bordel, kedy sa na registraciu na ockovanie doslova robili hony deti za ich starych rodicov... aka legendarna cakaren na vakciny.









Kandidátom Hlasu-SD na predsedu KSK je Róbert Suja


Na post predsedu Košického samosprávneho kraja bude za stranu Hlas-SD kandidovať Róbert Suja.




spravy.pravda.sk


----------



## motooo

Osobne si myslim, ze ma sancu slovami klasika.. 0,0000 dpc.

Kedze tam Trnka isiel po Trebulovi, aj napriek tym par preslapom to ma podla mna uz iste. Vedel by ho teraz porazit len niekto velmi znamy. Myslim, ze to je podobny pripad ako tanecnik z Olano, ktory uz ma po celom KSK bilboardy ako maka pre vychod.


----------



## aquila

tak volby budu 29.10. to bude zaujimave, kedze utorok je vsesvatych a polovicka ludi pojde kade tade. 









Spojené regionálne voľby 2022 budú 29. októbra


Dátum konania komunálnych a volieb do VÚC oznámil Boris Kollár.




domov.sme.sk


----------



## richie_ke

a jesenne prazdniny su 28.-31.10. + 1.11.sviatok.. pre rodiny s detmi sanca na pekny predlzeny vikend (5+ dni)..


----------



## motooo

Skoda ze si volici nevedia tak dobre vymyslat dovody pre ktore ist volit ako dokazu vymyslat vyhovorky pre ktore nepojdu.


----------



## hornadolna

aquila said:


> takze podla Luntera je Hlas demokraticky a jednoznacne sa oddelil od Smer-u ?
> mozo aj povedat, ze cim konkretne sa odclenil ?
> 
> 
> 
> samozrejme nezabudol naplut na tu hnusnu bratislavu .. chuj jeden
> 
> 
> 
> https://spravy.pravda.sk/domace/clanok/623275-luntera-podpori-v-zupnych-volbach-aj-hlas/


vsak to povedal v tomto rozhovore, v com konkretne sa podla neho hlas odclenil od smeru. Uviedol asi 4 veci. Možeme nesúhlasiť, ale stojí mu za kredit, ze pred otázkou necúval a odpovedal priamo. 









Kandidát na župana Lunter: Nevidím, že by Hlas páchal zlo


Teraz je županom jeho otec Ján Lunter, v najbližších voľbách ale bude za župana kandidovať Ondrej Lunter, terajší vicežupan banskobystrického samosprávneho kraja. Bude to opäť všetci proti extrémistovi? S Ondrejom Lunterom sa aj o tom, prečo prijal podporu...




vredakcii.podbean.com


----------



## ayoz

Mne sa tiež veľmi nepáči, prečo prijal ich podporu, keďže aj jeho otca podporil Smer a keď boli problémy, tak ho hodili cez palubu a ešte spravili z neho zlého, keďže bol v spore so smerákmi zo SAD Zvolen. Čo vedie mladého k tomu myslieť si, že ak sa podobná situácia zopakuje znova, tak sa od neho Pellegrini opäť nedištancuje v prospech svojich kamarátov, od ktorých má auto so šoférom? Tie Lunterove ospravedlňovačky mi prišli dosť alibistické a mňa tým nepresvedčil. Dôvodom, prečo to prijal bude skôr, že si znížil konkurenciu a za mňa je škoda, že zrejme žiadny lepší (so šancou na víťazstvo) kandidát nebude a bude to zase Lunter vs. Suja.


----------



## Lukaso85

Lunter je dobry kandidat, vdaka za neho.


----------



## ayoz

Tak proti Lunterovi, ktorého podporuje Hlas ide kandidovať Modranský, ktorý sedí v mestskom zastupiteľstve BB za Hlas a sedel aj v predstavenstve Pellegrinimu spriaznenej SAD Zvolen. A samozrejme ako nezávislý.


----------



## pezca

Ehm, no, dobre...
Tu zas postavička známa z mýtneho tendra








Igor Choma je kandidátom Smeru-SD na žilinského župana - Správy RTVS


Chomovu kandidatúru oznámil v sobotu v Žiline predseda opozičnej strany Smer-SD Robert Fico.




spravy.rtvs.sk


----------



## R1S0

ten zbera funkcie uspesnejsie ako politici* cestne tituly... (*nevedel som vybrat jedneho)


----------



## ayoz

V BBSK bude kandidátom Smeru Pellegriniho kamarát Adrian Polony. Čiže Hlas jedného kandidáta podporuje, druhý je ich poslanec v mestskom zastupiteľstve BB a tretí je kamarát ich predsedu.


----------



## R1S0

poistili si to pekne chlapci...


----------



## aquila

ojojoj, a zrovna Flasikov eReport takto pekne o nom reportoval 









Pellegriniho kontakty na autobusársky klan: Miliónové kaštiele a priveľa náhod!


Peter Pellegrini má blízko k vedeniu spoločnosti SAD Zvolen. Čo skrýva rodina Polónyovcov, ktorá za ňou stojí?




ereport.sk





tak polony chce aby ho podporil aj Petrik jamkaty  tak vyvazanie si prdelky so soferom nieco stoji  pekne Fico vyjebal s Pellem



> Adrián Polóny, ktorého v kandidatúre na banskobystrického župana podporuje Smer, chce ešte rokovať aj s Petrom Pellegrinim o tom, aby Hlas stiahol podporu Ondrejovi Lunterovi a postavil sa zaňho. SAD Zvolen, ktorej šéfuje Polóny, platí auto aj vodiča predsedovi Hlasu.


----------



## ayoz

R1S0 said:


> poistili si to pekne chlapci...


Akurát v jednokolových voľbách v tom veľmi nevidím zmysel, takto si hlasy trieštiť medzi kamarátmi.


----------



## aquila

Tu je to o inom.. Fico na to ide strategicky, predstavuje kandidatov a Hlas robi hovno, max skolenia. To triestenie "narodnych" sil bude Fico vytahovat, aby zlomil Hlas na cim sirsiu podporu v komunalkach. Fico nema ci stratit, ale moze zatiahnut do zumpy Hlas a Pelleho  win -win


----------



## hornadolna

didinko said:


> Keby som bol novinárom, určite by som sa ho opýtal, ako to chce dosiahnuť.


to je predsa jasne, Dodrbať západné Slovensko.


----------



## R1S0

no ked to dosiahne z postu predsedu KSK, tak to bude velky frajer


----------



## aquila

Komunalky su bzdy sranda  uvidime ako dopadne mlady Slota 



https://spravy.pozri.sk/clanok/svoju-kandidaturu-na-post-primatora-ziliny-oznamil-predseda-politickej-strany-domov-narodna-strana-pavol-slota-video/1553402



A este vacsia sranda Mazurek v Presove









M. Mazurek kandiduje na predsedu Prešovského samosprávneho kraja


Informoval o tom predseda hnutia Milan Uhrík na sociálnej sieti.




www.teraz.sk


----------



## caicoo

další nácek z republiky Edo Kočiš kandiduje na primatora Stropkova, dufam, ze obaja utru pysky a poriadne


----------



## BMiro

Pred komunalkami sa tu bude dat sledovat ako mesta hospodaria 
Postupne tam pridavam mesta, ktore maju data, bude to myslim kazde krajske mesto a niekolko okresnych (cca 15-16 miest dokopy) na zaciatok




__





OpenStats.city


Finančné údaje samospráv. Faktúry, objednávky a zmluvy na jednom mieste




www.openstats.city


----------



## aquila

Zase klasicke billboardy v BA, tentoraz Suja z Hlasu vyzyva ze ndch idu kosicania volit domov


----------



## aquila

v presove je docela pretlak s kandidatmi. ze by padla basta KDH ?

*Bývalý futbalový rozhodca, neskôr poslanec za SDKÚ Ľuboš Micheľ je kandidátom Hlasu na primátora Prešova.* Momentálne je manažérom a predsedom predstavenstva 1. FC Tatran Prešov, jeho kandidatúru prišiel osobne podporiť predseda Hlasu Peter Pellegrini.


----------



## aquila

moze niekto odomknut tento clanok ? 









Tabák, Jakubec, Saková i odsúdení z ĽSNS. Kandidátky sú plné zvláštnych mien


Možnosť prihlásiť sa do spojených regionálnych volieb 2022 uplynula v utorok o polnoci.




domov.sme.sk


----------



## didinko

aquila said:


> moze niekto odomknut tento clanok ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabák, Jakubec, Saková i odsúdení z ĽSNS. Kandidátky sú plné zvláštnych mien
> 
> 
> Možnosť prihlásiť sa do spojených regionálnych volieb 2022 uplynula v utorok o polnoci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> domov.sme.sk


BRATISLAVA. Športovci, umelci, analytici, policajt NAKA či tváre známe z parlamentu. Na hlasovacích lístkoch v jesenných miestnych a župných voľbách sa objavia viaceré mená, ktoré sa dosiaľ s týmto typom politiky nespájali.
Možnosť prihlásiť sa do spojených regionálnych volieb uplynula v utorok o polnoci a kompletné zoznamy kandidátov na primátorov, starostov, županov či miestnych a župných poslancov ešte zväčša nie sú zverejnené.
Väčšina známych tvárí však svoju kandidatúru ohlasovala ešte v predstihu.
Vypnúť reklamu

Z predbežných zoznamov vyplýva, že úspešní primátori či župani sa pokúsia svoje kreslá obhájiť. Pomerne masívne kandidujú aj extrémisti spájaní s ĽSNS či neskôr aj Republikou.
Denník SME prináša prehľad najznámejších kandidátiek a kandidátov, ktorí sa uchádzajú o podporu.
*Bratislavský kraj*
Hlavným vyzývateľom súčasného primátora Bratislavy Matúša Valla bude dlhoročný starosta bratislavského Nového Mesta Rudolf Kusý. Pokúšal sa aj o kreslo župana, ešte v roku 2017, no skončil druhý (dostal 18,6 percenta hlasov).
V končiacom volebnom období ho zviditeľnilo, najmä keď po neho prišla priamo pred úrad v októbri 2020 polícia.
Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok Kandidáti na primátora Bratislavy v komunálnych voľbách 2022 Čítajte 
Obvinila ho zo zneužívania právomoci verejného činiteľa pri stavebnom konaní. Dva dni strávil vo väzbe a stíhanie zrušil až generálny prokurátor v júni minulého roka.
Vypnúť reklamu

Kandidatúru si po piatich rokoch zopakuje aj zabávač Martin Jakubec, ktorý má blízko k extrémistom a rovnako ako Kusý sa uchádzal o kreslo župana. Získal vtedy 0,7 percenta hlasov. Ešte predtým neúspešne kandidoval aj za europoslanca a v roku 2018 tvrdil, že zbiera podpisy, aby mohol kandidovať za prezidenta. Nespĺňal pritom ani podmienku, aby mal aspoň 40 rokov.
Medzi ďalšími uchádzačmi o kreslo primátora sú podpredseda OKS Martin Mlýnek či Miroslav Heredoš, ktorý bol do februára členom Republiky na čele s bývalým podpredsedom ĽSNS Milanom Uhríkom. Heredoš bol krajským predsedom strany v Bratislave, no súčasne s ohlásením kandidatúry z Republiky odišiel.
Funkciu bratislavského župana sa pokúsi obhájiť Juraj Droba z SaS, proti ktorému postavil Smer svojho hovorcu Jána Mažgúta. Kandiduje však aj štátny tajomník ministerstva investícií Dušan Velič zo Za ľudí a tiež analytik Ivan Bošňák, ktorý je verejnosti známy najmä z čias pandémie, z iniciatívy Dáta bez pátosu.
Vypnúť reklamu

Vlastného kandidáta nasadzuje aj Republika, kandiduje za ňu folklorista Štefan Zima. Za ĽSNS zase poslankyňa parlamentu Magdaléna Sulanová.
O novú funkciu zrejme zabojuje aj jej parlamentná kolegyňa Romana Tabák, ktorá v stredu ohlásila prestup do Sme rodina. Poslankyňa, ktorá je na sociálnych sieťach najčastejšie terčom rôznych vtipov, bude podľa všetkého kandidovať za starostku bratislavského Starého Mesta. Sama túto možnosť vopred nevylučovala a na instagrame sa ešte tento týždeň pochválila, že už sa fotografuje na predvolebné bilbordy.
Tie už má dva týždne v uliciach aj bývalá ministerka vnútra za Smer Denisa Saková, ktorá je podpredsedníčkou Hlasu. Záujem má o miesto mestskej a župnej poslankyne za Ružinov.
Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok Mažgút zo Smeru sa hrá na Vallovho súpera. Hlas boj o Bratislavu vzdal Čítajte *Trnavský kraj*
V Trnave sa črtá súboj súčasného primátora Petra Bročku s dcérou dlhoročného bývalého primátora Zuzanou Bošňákovou. Tá sa dohodla s ďalším kandidátom Mariánom Galbavým, že ešte pred voľbami sa jeden z nich vzdá v prospech druhého. Rozhodnutie by malo padnúť asi mesiac pred termínom volieb.
Vypnúť reklamu

Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok Kandidáti na primátora Trnavy v komunálnych voľbách 2022 Čítajte 
Za župana kandidujú proti súčasnému županovi Jozefovi Viskupičovi z OĽaNO aj primátor Holíča Zdenko Čambal či súčasný vicežupan Józef Berényi. Kandidatúra bývalého šéfa SMK rozhádala zloženú stranu Aliancia, z ktorej ho podporila len SMK.
Šéf Mosta-Hídu László Sólymos sa už ohradil proti tomu, že by bol Berényi legitímnym kandidátom Aliancie. Vyhlásil, že jej predseda Krisztián Forró takto zneužil svoju funkciu a porušil stanovy strany.
Skupinku kandidátov na župana dopĺňa aj podpredseda ĽSNS a poslanec parlamentu Martin Beluský. V roku 2019 neúspešne kandidoval aj do europarlamentu.
*Trenčiansky kraj*
Trenčianskym primátorom sa už po štvrtý raz pokúsi stať Richard Rybníček, ktorý mal v minulosti ambíciu vstúpiť aj do vyššej politiky a v roku 2016 ohlásil vznik strany Toska.
Vypnúť reklamu

Jeho protikandidátom bude opäť stavebný technik Miloš Mičega, ktorý pred štyrmi rokmi získal niečo cez 27 percenta hlasov, zatiaľ čo Rybníček vyše 72 percent.
Proti stabilnému županovi Jaroslavovi Baškovi sa postavia menej známi kandidáti Peter Máťoš a tiež kandidát ĽSNS Anton Kysel.
*Nitriansky kraj*
V Nitre sa kreslo pokúsi obhájiť súčasný primátor Marek Hattas, ktorý bude mať päť protikandidátov - aj vodiča z povolania Erika Blaška, ktorý počas pandémie bojoval proti testovaniu či očkovaniu detí.
Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok Kandidáti na primátora Nitry v komunálnych voľbách 2022 Čítajte 
Proti županovi Milanovi Belicovi kandidujú riaditeľ Starého divadla v Nitre Martin Kusenda či bývalý vojak a vojenský spravodajca Peter Pukan. V januári sa Pukan pridal k odštiepencom z ĽSNS v Republike a neskôr sa stal aj poslaneckým asistentom podpredsedu hnutia Ondreja Ďuricu.
Vypnúť reklamu

Odchod Pukana z Vojenského spravodajstva označil minister obrany Jaroslav Naď za súčasť očisteného procesu. Okrem iného bol Pukan aj proti očkovaniu proti covidu či proti uzavretiu obrannej dohody s USA.
*Žilinský kraj*
Primátorom Žiliny chce byť až deväť ľudí. Okrem aktuálneho primátora Petra Fiabáneho napríklad aj syn bývalého predsedu SNS a niekdajšieho dlhoročného primátora Žiliny Jána Slotu Pavol Slota.
Ďalšími sú poslankyňa parlamentu Miriam Šuteková, ktorá bola doteraz aj miestnou poslankyňou. V parlamente sa zviditeľnila, keď napríklad vo februári nečakane nepodporila reformu súdnej mapy svojej bývalej kolegyne zo Za ľudí Márie Kolíkovej a zákon neprešiel o jediný hlas.
Žilinským primátorom sa chce stať aj ďalší bývalý poslanec parlamentu Štefan Zelník. Kandidátkou Republiky je moderátorka a výkonná riaditeľka TV Liptov Silvia Bakkery.
Vypnúť reklamu

Na čele župy by chcela zostať Erika Jurinová, no proti nej kandiduje dlhoročný poslanec za Smer a tiež dvojnásobný bývalý primátor Žiliny Igor Choma. V minulosti bol aj riaditeľom Národnej diaľničnej spoločnosti a bol zapojený do stámiliónovej kauzy SkyToll.
Ďalším uchádzačom o miesto župana je vicežupan a podpredseda KDH Igor Janckulík. Tiež je bývalým poslancom parlamentu, do ktorého sa dostal v roku 2016 za stranu Sieť. Vo vtedajšej vlády bol splnomocnencom vlády pre rýchlostné cesty.
Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok K OĽaNO sa nehlásia ich kľúčové postavy. Jurinová, Viskupič aj Ňarjaš kampaňujú bez strany Čítajte *Banskobystrický kraj*
Primátorom Banskej Bystrice by chceli byť okrem súčasného Jána Noska aj bývalý reprezentant v džude Anton Minárik a tiež občianska aktivistka Diana Javorčíková.
Vo vedení župy dôjde k výmene. Namiesto Jána Luntera kandiduje jeho syn Ondrej Lunter, z ktorého otec pred štyrmi rokmi urobil vicežupana.
Vypnúť reklamu

Ján Lunter porazil v predošlých sledovaných voľbách šéfa ĽSNS Mariana Kotleba, ktorý po aprílovom odsúdení za šeky s neonacistickou symbolikou už nemôže kandidovať. Proti Ondrejovi Lunterovi sa postaví Kotlebov brat Marek, poslanec parlamentu.
Kandidujú aj mestský poslanec Marek Modranský a poslanec parlamentu za Republiku Miroslav Suja. Ten bol už štyri roky poslancom v Detve a osem rokov župným poslancom.
Suju v máji obvinila polícia z porušovania povinností pri správe cudzieho majetku. Okrem neho začali v rovnakom prípade stíhať aj asistentku europoslanca Milana Uhríka Ivanu Slivkovú. Prípad súvisí s predajom hnuteľného majetku Banskobystrickej regionálnej správy ciest, keďže Suja bol za éry župana Kotlebu predsedom jej predstavenstva.
Na čudné hospodárenie správy upozornil už Lunter po nástupe do úradu. Opisoval najmä podozrivý predaj 103 kusov údajne neupotrebiteľnej techniky - bagrov, sypačov či nákladných áut za jedno euro súkromnej spoločnosti z Hriňovej.
Vypnúť reklamu

*Košický kraj*
O kreslo primátora Košíc sa uchádza osem kandidátov. Okrem súčasného primátora Jaroslava Polačeka po štyroch rokoch opäť aj predseda strany Šanca Viliam Novotný, ktorý skončil naposledy štvrtý. Tretíkrát po sebe kandiduje košický vynálezca Jaroslav Džunko.
Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok Kandidáti na primátora Košíc v komunálnych voľbách 2022 Čítajte 
Županom by sa chceli stať okrem súčasného župana Rastislava Trnku aj tanečník a poslanec parlamentu za OľaNO Erik Ňarjaš či nedávny kandidát na šéfa Najvyššieho kontrolného úradu a bývalý riaditeľ Národného centra zdravotníckych informácií Róbert Suja.
O kreslo župana zabojuje aj dlhoročný župný poslanec a primátor Michaloviec Viliam Zahorčák a tiež ďalší poslanec parlamentu Stanislav Mizík z ĽSNS. Známy je najmä tvrdením, že nevie robiť s počítačom. Použil ho na súde, pred ktorý sa dostal pre antisemitský facebookový status. Najvyšší súd ho v roku 2019 sporne oslobodil.
Vypnúť reklamu

Zaujímavá je aj kandidatúra dlhoročného príslušníka NAKA Miroslava Tuleju, ktorý sa venuje protikorupčnej agende a trestnej činnosti pri čerpaní fondov z Európskej únie. Chce byť starostom košickej mestskej časti Krásna.
*Prešovský kraj*
V Prešove by chcelo byť primátorom dvanásť kandidátov. Súčasná primátorka Andrea Turčanová končí a o návrat sa chce pokúsiť dvojnásobný primátor Prešova Pavel Hagyari.
V minulosti dvakrát kandidoval proti Turčanovej, vždy skončil druhý. Teraz kandiduje ako nezávislý, no podporili ho Starostovia a nezávislí a strana Sme rodina.
Súvisiaci článok   Súvisiaci článok Kandidáti na primátora Prešova v komunálnych voľbách 2022 Čítajte 
K tej má Hagyari blízko. Bol aj na známej snímke budúceho predsedu strany Borisa Kollára s bosom mafiánskej skupiny piťovcov Jurajom „Piťom“ Ondrejčákom a jej blízkym podnikateľom Tomášom Rajeckým z dovolenky na Kube.
Vypnúť reklamu

Primátorom by chcel byť aj Ľuboš Micheľ, bývalý medzinárodný futbalový rozhodca a bývalý poslanec SDKÚ z roku 2006, známy najmä tým, že nechodil do práce.
Do boja o župu sa zapoja súčasný župan a predseda KDH Milan Majerský aj Michal Kaliňák, riaditeľ kancelárie Združenia miest a obcí Slovenska.
Kandiduje aj nezaradený poslanec parlament Filip Kuffa, ktorý je aj s otcom Štefanom Kuffom obvinený z nebezpečného vyhrážania. Stíhanie je výsledkom ich vlaňajšej bitky s farmárom pri Kežmarku, ku ktorej došlo pre spory o vlastníctvo pozemkov.
Problémy so zákonom mal aj ďalší z kandidátov Milan Mazurek, tiež poslanec parlamentu. Jedného zo spoluzakladateľov Republiky odsúdil Najvyšší súd v septembri 2019 za extrémizmus, za reči v rádiu Frontinus. V tom čase prišiel aj o poslanecký mandát.
Vypnúť reklamu

Za primátora Popradu kandiduje aj ďalší Majerský, František, so súčasným županom sú len menovci.
František Majerský je prezidentom Slovenskej komory zdravotníckych záchranárov a predsedom občianskeho združenia Záchrana. V decembri ho spolu s kolegom zadržala polícia počas protestu záchranárov pred parlamentom. Odôvodnila to vtedajším zákazom zhromažďovania.


Čítajte viac: Tabák, Jakubec, Saková i odsúdení z ĽSNS. Kandidátky sú plné zvláštnych mien


----------



## kolumbus

Toto je geniálne 









Pomýlili si deň. Kandidáti Sme rodina v Žiline neskoro odovzdali kandidátne listiny


Boris Kollár vypísal termín jesenných komunálnych a župných volieb, no v Žiline sa ich jeho ľudia nezúčastnia. Sme rodina prišla s kandidátkou neskoro.




domov.sme.sk


----------



## The810

kolumbus said:


> Toto je geniálne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomýlili si deň. Kandidáti Sme rodina v Žiline neskoro odovzdali kandidátne listiny
> 
> 
> Boris Kollár vypísal termín jesenných komunálnych a župných volieb, no v Žiline sa ich jeho ľudia nezúčastnia. Sme rodina prišla s kandidátkou neskoro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> domov.sme.sk


Niekto si pomýli Kriváň, niekto dátum 😀


----------



## ayoz

Zaujímavé, že bývalý poslanec za SDKÚ a futbalový rozhodca Ľuboš Micheľ kandiduje na primátora Prešova za Hlas.


----------



## aquila

14. septembra 2022 17:11Komunálne a župné voľby
*Krajná pravica má desiatky kandidátov na županov a primátorov krajských miest. Vybíjať sa bude koalícia aj opozícia (+ mapy)*
DUŠAN MIKUŠOVIČ
DANIEL KEREKES

Kandidáti na županov a županky. Foto N – Tomáš Benedikovič, TASR a FB kandidátov
ĽSNS a Republika si konkurujú vo všetkých krajoch, Smer a Hlas postupujú rozdielne v šiestich. Odčerpať hlasy v župných voľbách si môžu aj stredopravé strany.
Keď sa župné voľby konali pred piatimi rokmi, jednou z hlavných tém kampane bolo, či a kde uspejú extrémisti. Predseda Ľudovej strany Naše Slovensko Marian Kotleba bol banskobystrickým županom už štyri roky a pred voľbami na jeseň 2017 nebolo vôbec isté, že svoj post neobháji.

Aj preto jeho vyzývateľa, súčasného župana Jána Luntera, podporila široká koalícia strán od stredopravých až po Smer. Keďže mu žičili prieskumy, v jeho prospech sa vzdali ďalší kandidáti na banskobystrického župana: člen SaS Martin Klus a vtedajší riaditeľ Múzea SNP Stanislav Mičev.

Do toho prišli obavy, či v Nitrianskej župe neuspeje Milan Uhrík, v tom čase stranícka dvojka v Kotlebovej strane. V roku 2017 boli voľby županov prvý raz jednokolové, čo prekvapeniam skôr nahrávalo. Nakoniec neuspel ani jeden z nich. Kotleba prehral s Lunterom v pomere 48 k 23 percentám, Uhrík skončil v súboji o župana v Nitre až tretí (získal 15 percent hlasov).
Dnes sa zdá, že hrozba ďalšieho krajne pravicového župana nie je taká aktuálna. Do veľkej miery k tomu prispel rozkol v ĽSNS, vznik strany Republika a prístup týchto dvoch rivalov k regionálnym voľbám: veľmi dôsledne si v každom kraji konkurujú.

Denník N prináša mapy s kompletnými zoznamami kandidátov na županov aj primátorov krajských miest. Ukazujú, aké voľby nás čakajú v sobotu 29. októbra.

*Republika verzus kotlebovci*

Kotlebovci aj Republika majú vlastného kandidáta na župana vo všetkých ôsmich krajoch. V každom z nich budú súperiť o podobného voliča, čo im môže znížiť šance na prípadný prekvapivý úspech. Súboj kotlebovcov a Republiky bude zaujímavý aj z iného pohľadu – prezradí nám, ktorá z týchto dvoch strán dokáže vo voľbách s tradične nižšou účasťou presvedčiť svoje jadro, aby prišli hlasovať.
Republika vznikla v marci 2021 a v celoštátnych prieskumoch verejnej mienky už dlhšie vedie. Z detailnejšej analýzy Denníka N z polovice augusta vyplýva, že strana europoslanca Milana Uhríka má aj výrazne väčší potenciál získavať nových voličov. Naopak, ĽSNS upadá.
Županské voľby sú však predsa len špecifické v tom, že ide o voľbu osobností. Na to, či bude v kraji silnejší kandidát ĽSNS alebo Republiky, bude mať teda do veľkej miery vplyv aj výber konkrétneho kandidáta na župana.

Prečítajte si*Aký majú strany potenciál: Smer má šancu u voličov Hlasu aj Republiky, Sme rodina je prijateľnejšia než OĽaNO*
Zrejme najväčšie šance na zisk hlasov má Milan Mazurek v Prešovskom kraji, druhá najvýraznejšia tvár Republiky po Uhríkovi. Za kotlebovcov tam kandiduje málo známa bývalá zdravotná sestra Ingrid Tomková. To by mohlo nahrávať Mazurekovi, dá sa predpokladať, že sa k nemu priklonia aj sympatizanti ĽSNS, ktorí ho vnímali ako člena tejto strany.
V Prešovskom kraji sa o post župana uchádza až desať kandidátov, hlavný súboj zrejme prebehne medzi predsedom KDH Milanom Majerským a hovorcom ZMOS-u Michalom Kaliňákom, ktorého podporujú Smer, Hlas, SNS a Aliancia. Pre časť radikálnych a antisystémových voličov môže byť Mazurek „treťou voľbou“.

Známe meno postavili kotlebovci v Košickom kraji, za župana tam kandiduje poslanec Stanislav Mizík. No známosť ešte neznamená popularitu, Mizíka v posledných parlamentných voľbách krúžkovalo len niečo vyše 7-tisíc z takmer 230-tisíc voličov ĽSNS. Za Republiku sa v Košickom kraji o post župana uchádza právnik Tomáš Janco, ktorý sa vymedzoval voči pandemickým opatreniam, očkovaniu a pred prestupom do Republiky bol v strane Život poslanca Tomáša Tarabu.

Výraznejšie tváre krajnej pravice sa o županské posty uchádzajú ešte v Banskej Bystrici, kde za Republiku kandiduje poslanec Miroslav Suja a za ĽSNS brat Mariana Kotlebu Marek, ktorý je tiež poslancom. Predseda ĽSNS po právoplatnom rozsudku v kauze šekov na sumu 1488 eur vo voľbách kandidovať nemôže.

K známejším kandidátom krajnej pravice patria aj poslanci Miroslav Urban, ktorý sa za Republiku uchádza o post župana v Žiline, a Martin Beluský, dnes najvýraznejší zástupca kotlebovcov v parlamente, o ktorom Igor Matovič povedal, že patrí k jedným „z desiatich najinteligentnejších poslancov parlamentu“ – na post predsedu VÚC kandiduje v Trnave.
Politikov Republiky a ĽSNS v župných voľbách dopĺňajú kandidáti menších, no podobne zameraných strán, ktorí k sebe môžu odlákať časť antisystémových voličov. Najväčší pretlak vidno v Prešovskom kraji, kde okrem Mazureka a Ingrid Tomkovej z ĽSNS kandiduje aj poslanec parlamentu Filip Kuffa, ktorý je spolu s Tomášom Tarabom a svojím otcom Štefanom členom strany Život. Aktuálne čelí obvineniam, že spolu s bratmi a otcom bili konkurenčných farmárov.

Za zmienku stojí, že o post župana tam má záujem aj Jozef Mihalčin. Nominovala ho strana Srdce – Slovenská národná jednota, no pred piatimi rokmi bol županským kandidátom kotlebovcov a získal vyše 7 percent. Mihalčin bol ešte na jar tohto roka poslaneckým asistentom Miroslava Suju a polícia ho zadržala v súvislosti s kauzou ruských špiónov. Obvinený však nakoniec nebol.


*Prvý súboj Hlas verzus Smer*
V roku 2017 boli županské voľby vo väčšine krajov duelmi dvoch dopredu vyprofilovaných kandidátov; väčšinou navyše platilo, že jeden z nich bol kandidátom Smeru, druhý favoritom vtedajšej opozície. Vo väčšine krajov postupovali v spoločnej koalícii SaS a OĽaNO spolu s KDH.
Boli aj výnimky. Vyrovnanejší bol súboj v Bratislavskom kraji, kde boli hneď štyria silní kandidáti na župana (Juraj Droba, Rudolf Kusý, Milan Ftáčnik a Ján Mrva), v Trenčíne bolo dopredu jasné, že kandidátka pravice Renáta Kaščáková nebude mať proti Jaroslavovi Baškovi zo Smeru šancu, v Trnave a Nitre boli relevantní kandidáti maďarských strán a v Banskej Bystrici sa spojili všetky veľké strany proti Kotlebovi.

Ale v zásade išlo o duely. V týchto župných voľbách bude situácia oveľa komplikovanejšia. Tentoraz si nekonkurujú len kandidáti zo strán krajnej pravice, nóvum bude súperenie na ľavici. Vo väčšine krajov má Hlas vlastného kandidáta alebo podporuje iného človeka ako Smer.
Zhodli sa len na Michalovi Kaliňákovi v Prešovskom kraji a ešte aj v Trenčianskom kraji, kde Hlas podporil doterajšieho župana Jaroslava Bašku zo Smeru. Svojich, i keď zväčša menej známych uchádzačov o županský post, má strana Petra Pellegriniho v Košickom, Žilinskom a Nitrianskom kraji. V Trnave podporili nezávislého Martina Červenku, v Banskej Bystrici Ondreja Luntera a v Bratislave strana hovorí, že lepším kandidátom ako kandidát Smeru a hovorca strany Ján Mažgút je Juraj Droba zo SaS.
Predseda Smeru Robert Fico svojho bývalého straníckeho kolegu Petra Pellegriniho za tento postup kritizoval. „Asi nie je náhoda – a my to budeme hovoriť veľmi jasne a otvorene –, že aj tomu Petrovi Pellegrinimu to strašne pri tom srdiečku tak nejako tlkoce, keď vidí ten progresivizmus a liberalizmus. Dobre, však každý má právo si vybrať,“ vravel.
Zaujímavé bude sledovať, ako dopadnú vlastní kandidáti Hlasu v konfrontácii s kandidátmi Smeru. Mediálne najznámejším politikom Hlasu v župných voľbách je starosta Dvorov nad Žitavou Branislav Becík. Bývalý člen Dobrej voľby sa počas pandémie covidu zviditeľnil na Facebooku nákupom ivermektínu a kritikou protipandemických opatrení, vďaka čomu jeho profil sleduje 100-tisíc ľudí.

Becík nedávno oslavoval protivládnu demonštráciu v Česku, organizovanú proruskými aktivistami. V súboji s doterajším županom Milanom Belicom, ktorého podporuje Smer a ktorý je vo funkcii od vzniku žúp v roku 2001, by mohol byť Becík alternatívou aj pre radikálnejších voličov Smeru, ktorým už 71-ročný Belica nesedí.
No o tom, že Belica stále má šancu na víťazstvo, svedčí najlepšie fakt, že ho Smer opäť podporil, i keď pôvodne mal za stranu kandidovať jeho vicežupan a predseda parlamentného zahraničného výboru Marián Kéry. Ak by Belica prepadal v prieskumoch, ktoré si strana určite nechala urobiť, zrejme by ho už nepodporili.
V Žilinskom a Košickom kraji sú z ľavicového spektra zrejme nateraz väčšími favoritmi kandidáti Smeru ako Hlasu. Už preto, že Igor Choma v Žiline a primátor Michaloviec Viliam Zahorčák v Košickej župe sú známejší ako nominanti Hlasu Peter Slyško a Róbert Suja.


*Problémy na pravom strede*
V župných voľbách v roku 2017 sa vtedy opozičné strany OĽaNO a SaS pýšili tým, že sa spolu s mimoparlamentným KDH dohodli na krajských koalíciách takmer vo všetkých krajoch. Výnimiek bolo málo – KDH napríklad nepodporilo Juraja Drobu v župných voľbách v Bratislave, pretože bol pre kresťanských demokratov príliš liberálny.
No v zásade sa koalície podarilo vytvoriť, a to aj napriek zlým vzťahom, ktoré mal predseda SaS Richard Sulík s lídrom KDH Alojzom Hlinom. Sulík žiadal ospravedlnenie za Hlinovu poznámku, že predseda SaS má „slovník neonacistu“, ktorú vyslovil v súvislosti s jeho postojmi k migračnej kríze. O päť rokov neskôr sledujeme vo veľkej politike konflikt Richarda Sulíka s predsedom OĽaNO Igorom Matovičom, ktorý vyvrcholil odchodom SaS z vlády.

Nie všade tento spor ovplyvnil regionálne koalície, SaS napríklad v župných voľbách podporuje oboch súčasných županov z OĽaNO, teda Jozefa Viskupiča v Trnave a Eriku Jurinovú v Žiline. Niekde však bolo cítiť, že časť stredopravých strán nestálo o spoluprácu s OĽaNO, ktorého líder je najnepopulárnejším politikom v krajine.
Typickým príkladom je Bratislava, kde sa vo voľbe župana aj primátora vytvorila koalícia SaS, Progresívneho Slovenska a lokálnej strany Team Bratislava, ktorá o ďalších partnerov nemala záujem.
Stredopravé strany svoj postup tentoraz neskoordinovali vo viacerých krajoch.

Svojím spôsobom sa to začalo v Žiline, kde sa Jurinovej s podporou širokej koalície vyše desiatich strán postavil podpredseda KDH Igor Janckulík. Za župana ho okrem domáceho hnutia nominovali aj strany Dobrá voľba a Umiernení a pomerne prekvapivo aj žilinská krajská bunka Slovenskej národnej strany.
Dlho sa čakalo, či OĽaNO neurobí recipročný krok a nevyšle protikandidáta predsedovi KDH Milanovi Majerskému v Prešovskom kraji. Nakoniec k tomu nedošlo.
Zaujímavá situácia nastala v Nitrianskom kraji. Pravica (KDH, SaS, Za ľudí či drobné strany ako Spolu a Šanca) sa zjednotila za županskou kandidátkou Martinou Holečkovou, ktorú podporila aj lokálna strana Tím Kraj Nitra primátora krajského mesta Mareka Hattasa. No OĽaNO tu do županských volieb prišlo s vlastným kandidátom, poslancom a bývalým štátnym tajomníkom ministerstva vnútra Lukášom Kyselicom.
Pravica bez OĽaNO a ostatných vládnych strán sa spojila v Trenčianskom kraji, krajského predsedu KDH a považskobystrického viceprimátora Petra Máťoša podporujú KDH, SaS, PS, OKS, Dobrá voľba, Spolu, ODS a Šanca.

Pravicové strany postupujú rozdielne aj v Košickom kraji, kde KDH spolu s maďarskou Alianciou podporujú súčasného župana Rastislava Trnku, od ktorého sa viacerí politici odvrátili po jeho škandále s nákupom teplomerov. OĽaNO spolu so stranou Za ľudí v tomto kraji podporuje poslanca vládneho hnutia Erika Ňarjaša.
A prekvapivo až dvoch stredopravých vyzývateľov má favorit županských volieb v Bratislave Juraj Droba. O jeho post sa uchádza nielen štátny tajomník ministerstva regionálneho rozvoja Dušan Velič (za koalíciu Za ľudí, Sme rodina, KDH a Maďarské fórum), ale aj bývalý poslanecký asistent Mariána Viskupiča z SaS, analytik Ivan Bošňák, známy vďaka facebookovej stránke Dáta bez pátosu. Podporujú ho malé pravicové strany na čele so Spolu.


*Ako to vyzerá v krajských mestách*
Pri pohľade na kandidátov na primátorov krajských miest zaujme najmä to, ako na veľké mestá rezignoval Smer. Vlastného straníckeho kandidáta postavil len v Banskej Bystrici, kde sa o primátorský post uchádza dlhoročný mestský poslanec Daniel Karas.

Jeho kandidatúra je zaujímavá aj v tom, že je spoločným nominantom Smeru a krajne pravicovej Republiky. Ako už pred časom napísali Aktuality.sk, spoločné koalície vytvorili aj v ďalších obciach a mestách, no Banská Bystrica je z nich najväčšia. Je to ďalší dôkaz zbližovania týchto dvoch strán a rehabilitácie pravicového radikalizmu Robertom Ficom.
V Stropkove dokonca Smer podporil v kandidatúre na primátora poslanca Republiky Eduarda Kočiša, ktorý si ešte vlani na Facebooku pripomínal narodenie Jozefa Tisa (dnes má príspevok zmazaný).

Veľa vlastných kandidátov na primátorov v krajských mestách nemá ani Pellegriniho Hlas. V Prešove postavili bývalého futbalového rozhodcu a exposlanca parlamentu za SDKÚ Ľuboša Micheľa, v Nitre za Hlas, Sme rodina a Dobrú voľbu kandiduje Igor Kršiak, ktorý pracuje ako prednosta mestského úradu v Trnave, kde je primátorom Peter Bročka. Hlas má ešte primátorského kandidáta v Žiline, na podnikateľovi Patrikovi Gromovi sa dohodli spolu s KDH. V Banskej Bystrici sa strana hlási k súčasnému primátorovi Jánovi Noskovi, ktorý však kandiduje ako nezávislý.
Asi desiatku primátorských kandidátov v krajských mestách nominovali aj rôzne krajne pravicové a nacionalistické strany, zväčša však nejde o známe mená. Zaujme bizarná kandidatúra speváka Martina Jakubca za ĽSNS v Bratislavskom kraji, ktorá je však skôr reprízou jeho podobne bizarnej županskej kampane spred piatich rokov. V roku 2018 sa v komunálnych voľbách uchádzal o post starostu Hrubej Borše v okrese Senec. Dostal len 51 hlasov, jeho protikandidáta Jána Klačka volilo 507 ľudí.

Zo známejších politikov kandiduje v Žiline bývalý poslanec za SNS Štefan Zelník, ktorý prešiel k strane Život poslanca Tomáša Tarabu.
Favoritmi primátorských volieb v krajských mestách sú najmä nezávislí kandidáti či lídri lokálnych zoskupení. V Bratislave je to Matúš Vallo, v Trnave Peter Bročka, v Trenčíne Richard Rybníček.
Vyrovnanejší súboj čaká Nitru. Súčasný primátor a poslanec parlamentu Marek Hattas (Tím Kraj Nitra) má celkom vážnych vyzývateľov. Okrem Kršiaka podporovaného Hlasom to je aj bývalý člen Smeru Štefan Štefek, ktorý kandiduje ako nezávislý.

V Banskej Bystrici je favoritom primátor Ján Nosko, proti ktorému okrem Karasa zo Smeru kandiduje napríklad manažérka Diana Javorčíková. I keď formálne ide do volieb ako nezávislá, má podporu SaS, KDH či Progresívneho Slovenska. V Košiciach má niekoľko vyzývateľov súčasný primátor Jaroslav Polaček. Až dvanásť kandidátov sa uchádza o post primátora Prešova, kde už nekandiduje súčasná primátorka Andrea Turčanová. Medzi nimi je aj bývalý primátor Pavel Hagyari, ktorého nominovala koalícia Starostov a nezávislých a hnutia Sme rodina.



https://dennikn.sk/3001638/krajna-pravica-ma-desiatky-kandidatov-na-zupanov-a-primatorov-krajskych-miest-vybijat-sa-bude-koalicia-aj-opozicia-mapy/?ref=tit


----------



## hornadolna




----------



## didinko

Ešte by to chcelo medzinárodný riečny prístav v Sobranciach.


----------



## ayoz

hornadolna said:


> View attachment 3843261
> View attachment 3843261


Čaro tejto kampane je, že ona nič nesľubuje, len sa pýta. Niečo na štýl: Dokážete si predstaviť vládu bez Smeru? A otázka predsa k ničomu nezaväzuje. Ale snáď sa jej niekto v nejakej diskusii spýta aj na program.


----------



## motooo

Urcite ma na mysli METRO Cash & Carry, kedze najblizsia predajna je v KE a ZA. A prave PP a cele Tatry, kde je vela gastra musi cestovat kvoli nakupu potravin. Je to v podstate podpora gastro sektora a obchodu zaroven. 
Aj ked namiesto toho rychlovlaku tam mal byt plny paletak s nakupom.


----------



## KLEPETO

Celé je to pomýlené na tom bilborde, keď si metro predstavuje ako šinkanzen.😁


----------



## R1S0

a co na to Frantisek?


----------



## kaxno




----------



## kaxno

KLEPETO said:


> Celé je to pomýlené na tom bilborde, keď si metro predstavuje ako šinkanzen.😁


Je to CRH 380D Aspon ze kradne Cinancom …


----------



## michael89

Vedeli by ste niekto vysvetliť, čo presne vedie ľudí k tomu, aby do kampane investovali pomerne vysoké finančné prostriedky, ktoré by sa im pri výške platu za danú funkciu vrátili možno až za dva roky?
Alebo je tá chuť moci taká dobrá, že sa ju oplatí vymeniť za dva roky práce akoby zadarmo?


----------



## ayoz

Nemajú aj nejaké príplatky za komisie a podobné veci?


----------



## michael89

Starosta / primátor nie je v žiadnej komisii, u poslancov by som to vedel pochopiť, ak niekto vynaloží zopár tisíc na kampaň do svojej mestskej časti, do mesta a ešte aj do samosprávneho kraja, že si tým vie v prípade úspechu veľmi slušne privyrobiť. 
Ale ak kandidát primátora investuje napríklad 100 000€ do kampane, aj keby mal plat 5000€ mesačne, vráti sa mu to až za takmer dva roky.


----------



## hornadolna

michael89 said:


> Vedeli by ste niekto vysvetliť, čo presne vedie ľudí k tomu, aby do kampane investovali pomerne vysoké finančné prostriedky, ktoré by sa im pri výške platu za danú funkciu vrátili možno až za dva roky?
> Alebo je tá chuť moci taká dobrá, že sa ju oplatí vymeniť za dva roky práce akoby zadarmo?


A) vacsinou to platia stranicke kasy 
b) ak si to platia sami tak často to je "moc a prestiz je viac ako peniaze". Proste uz im na peniazoch nezalezi ale zalezi im na tom aby mali status a moc.


----------



## ayoz

V Sme rodina sa s kampaňou pred regionálnymi voľbami veľmi netrápili. Všetci ich kandidáti majú úplne rovnaký vizuál so sloganom “Žijem tu s vami” 😀


----------



## aquila

mam taky dojem, ze Smeraci v tychto komunalkach dostanu este vacsi vyprask ako cakali aj oni. budu radi ak si udrzia Basku v trencine, ale vsade budu na tom dost zufalo.
osobne som velmi velmi zvedavy ako dopadne volba v BA a najam, ze ci to mlademu medialnemu manazerovi Kalimu stalo za to, aby bol na kandidate aj s Republikou 
ked aj ocividne kovany Smerak Drozd pochopil a kandiduje za Hlas



https://dennikn.sk/3032634/prieskum-favoritkou-zupnych-volieb-v-ziline-je-jurinova-janckulik-a-choma-zaostavali/?ref=tit



a podla mna ani menovec Kalinak to v Presove nema moc iste, skor naopka, ale je tam vidno ze je to najma kandidat Hlasu, vid vidzal.



https://dennikn.sk/3048900/na-vychode-po-starom-o-zupu-bojuje-kdh-so-smerom-mazureka-sa-neboja-olano-radsej-nikto-nespomina/?ref=inc



btw. neviem ci som to len ja, ale vizual Republiky mi je vyslovene neprijemny. asi by to chcelo posudenie od nejakeho experta, ale neni to v tom, ze maju vsetko na simko jak keby to robili my first word art a vsetko maju v kapitalkach ?


----------



## ayoz

Mňa dojal smerácky kandidát v BB, kde majú tiež koalíciu s Republikou, keď povedal, že zrovna BB/BB kraj je miesto, kde je spolupráca týchto strán úplne prirodzená. Ja si teda pamätám nejaké výroky o vreciach zemiakov a neskôr spájaní sa proti fašizmu a vtedy tá spolupráca vôbec prirodzene nevyzerala.


----------



## pezca

aquila said:


> mam taky dojem, ze Smeraci v tychto komunalkach dostanu este vacsi vyprask ako cakali aj oni. budu radi ak si udrzia Basku v trencine, ale vsade budu na tom dost zufalo.
> osobne som velmi velmi zvedavy ako dopadne volba v BA a najam, ze ci to mlademu medialnemu manazerovi Kalimu stalo za to, aby bol na kandidate aj s Republikou
> ked aj ocividne kovany Smerak Drozd pochopil a kandiduje za Hlas
> 
> 
> 
> https://dennikn.sk/3032634/prieskum-favoritkou-zupnych-volieb-v-ziline-je-jurinova-janckulik-a-choma-zaostavali/?ref=tit


Keby Jurinovej doterajší priebeh nestačil, Janckulík sa rozhodol posmeráčiť...








Igor Choma a Igor Janckulík prijali výzvu na rokovanie s Petrom Slyškom, Janckulík odstúpiť neplánuje | Žilinak.sk


Kandidáti na predsedu Žilinského samosprávneho kraja Igor Janckulík (KDH) a Igor Choma (Smer-SD) prijali výzvu kandidáta…




www.zilinak.sk


----------



## ayoz

Pekný odkaz pre všetkých, ktorí si od KDH sľubujú nejakú rozumnú politiku, keby boli v NR SR.


----------



## aquila

kedy robilo KDH rozumnu politiku ? kvoli nim mame nevypovedatelnu zmluvu s Vatikanom. kvoli nim nie je mozne urobit ukoncenie financovanie statu cirkvi ako to je v cechach
kvoli nim padla vlada kvoli vyhrade svedomia. kvoli nim nemam registrovane partnerstva, rozvodove zakony jak v stredoveku a dalsie perlicky .. 

ostatne uz asi ozaj ludia zabudli, ze sa prvy chystali na spolupracu s meciarom. spolupraca so smerom je uplne prirodzena. kedze teraz tam zostali ozaj katolibanci


----------



## ayoz

Úbohý štýl plagátovje kampane od Republiky.


----------



## aquila

fico sa zase ozral 

ze by vyhrali vo vsetkych krajoch  no jasneeee, kedze ani pred 5timi rokmi nevyhrali v podstate okrem Basku nikde, tak teraz by to bolo uuuurcite lepsie 
ono pre Smer mozu byt tieto komunalne volby aj dost velka potupa a dost velky odliv "volicov" pre regulerne volby, lebo nebudu uz mat starostov a teda kam dat "svojich" ludi a ti radsej pojdu za Hlasom .. alebo Republikou, SmeRodina a tak









Spojenie Smeru a Hlasu by podľa Fica prinieslo volebné víťazstvo vo všetkých ôsmich krajoch


Podľa lídra Smeru však Pellegrini nemá rozum a vždy ho to ťahalo k SaS, k Progresívnemu Slovensku, čo je pre Slovensko podľa Fica obrovská škoda.




spravy.pravda.sk


----------



## aquila

toto pobavilo 


















Bilbord s kandidátmi Hlasu stál na mieste pre zdravotne postihnutých


Je to vina agentúry, hovorí okresný stranícky šéf.




hornyzemplin.korzar.sme.sk


----------



## ayoz

aquila said:


> fico sa zase ozral
> 
> ze by vyhrali vo vsetkych krajoch  no jasneeee, kedze ani pred 5timi rokmi nevyhrali v podstate okrem Basku nikde, tak teraz by to bolo uuuurcite lepsie
> ono pre Smer mozu byt tieto komunalne volby aj dost velka potupa a dost velky odliv "volicov" pre regulerne volby, lebo nebudu uz mat starostov a teda kam dat "svojich" ludi a ti radsej pojdu za Hlasom .. alebo Republikou, SmeRodina a tak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spojenie Smeru a Hlasu by podľa Fica prinieslo volebné víťazstvo vo všetkých ôsmich krajoch
> 
> 
> Podľa lídra Smeru však Pellegrini nemá rozum a vždy ho to ťahalo k SaS, k Progresívnemu Slovensku, čo je pre Slovensko podľa Fica obrovská škoda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spravy.pravda.sk


A ako to spojenie by chceli dosiahnuť, keď v polovici krajov podporuju nezavislych?  Ale teda v BB VUC odstúpil Modranský, ktorý bol prakticky kandidátom Hlasu (ktorý oficiálne podporuje Luntera) v prospech Polónyho, čo je Pelleho kamarát a kandiduje za Smer a Republiku, tak tam sato možno dá brať ako spojenie 

Inak sú niekde prieskumy volieb predsedov do VUC? Lebo som nikde nenašiel.


----------



## aquila

Ba kraj vyzera, ze ma Droba isty, ale prekvapilo ma, ze Mazgut dostal az 14% predbezne. Tu bude zaujimave, ci sa dostanu z Hlasu a Smeru aj nejaki poslanci

Trnavsky kraj bol viac menej jasny, tam stacilo aby sa bratranec Id ehm Matelko neozyval 

Nitra som tipoval, ze Becik to da a vyzera,bze to ozaj da.

Trencin ja jasna diagnoza

Lunter v BB taktiez

Zilina ukazala, ze Jurinova mala stastie, ze sa ti traha nedohodli, lebo keby sa vzdali tak ju prevalcuju

Presov ma prevapilo, ze Majersky ozaj vediez ja som to tipoval ozaj na Kalinaka.

Kosice boli jasne, aj ked tam vyber asi zufaly...

Este odhadujem, ze v Nitre skonci Hattas. Ostane neni az tak zaujimave


----------



## kolumbus

Inak vie mi niekto vysvetliť tú podporu Trnku v KSK? Však tie jeho zlodejiny (napr. nákup teplomerov) boli úplne očividné, preto ho ani SaS a OĽaNO už nepodporilo.


----------



## pichalsi

kolumbus said:


> Inak vie mi niekto vysvetliť tú podporu Trnku v KSK? Však tie jeho zlodejiny (napr. nákup teplomerov) boli úplne očividné, preto ho ani SaS a OĽaNO už nepodporilo.


Ved ako vsetky jednokolove volby starostov/zupanov - kto nic fatalne nepokazi toho ludia zvolia znovu


----------



## kolumbus

V Žiline sa síce udržala Jurinová, ale inak je to ťažká prehra (ex)vládnych strán, najmä OĽaNO. Marosz, Vašečka, Kavecká, Laurenčík - všetko známe mená, (ex)poslanci NRSR a totálne prepadli


----------



## aquila

Tych prepadov je kvantum. Aj Seliga, Zitna ska, Dostal v Bratislave. Viacmenej temer nikto z tych znamych parlamentnych mien nepresiel..


----------

